# Askari der Kunde ist König...



## apportier_dackel (8. Juni 2005)

... stimmt bei diesem Unternehmen nicht wirklich.

Hallo Leute ich wollte euch gerne mal meine Erlebnisse der letzten 4 Wochen mit Askari mitteilen.

Viel Spaß beim lesen...

Alles fing vor über 4 Wochen an als ich im Internet eine Bestellung bei Askari aufgab mit einer Gesamtsumme von etwa 160€. Prompt kam auch die Auftragsbestätigung per Email. Ich ersehnte die Auslieferung, da ich diese dringend brauchte und Askari eine "Regellieferzeit 48 Stunden" (Angabe von Askari selber) hat.

Na vielleicht entspreche ich ja nicht der Askari Regel und habe mir nach 2 Wochen erlaubt nachzufragen. Es lag kein Auftrag vor und das ich eine Auftragsbestätigung hatte interessierte nicht wirklich jemanden.

Mit dicken Hals aufgelegt und überlegt... neu bestellen oder woanders bestellen? Naja man glaubt an das gute im Menschen oder des Unternehmens und sagt sich "Das kann ja mal passieren!". Also Bestellung neu eingegeben und diesmal Bezahlung per Kreditkarte geklickt damit alles schneller geht.
So wie war das einige Zeilen höher... Prompt kam auch die Auftragsbestätigung per Email. Ich ersehnte die Auslieferung, da ich diese dringend brauchte und Askari eine "Regellieferzeit 48 Stunden" (Angabe von Askari selber) hat. 

Nun habe ich ja aus dem ersten negativen Erlebnis gelernt und mir diesmal erlaubt bereits nach 7 Tagen nachzufragen. Ihr könnt euch denken was mir gesagt wurde? Für alle die nicht denken wollen... "Es liegt kein Auftrag vor!"

Nun reichte es mir und ich schickte die Auftragsbestätigung per Email mit einem "kleinen freundlichen" Anschreiben an Askari.

*Mail an Askari:*

Wo bleibt meine Bestellung?

Diese Bestellung habe ich bereits zum zweiten mal aufgegeben und warte auf

eine eigentlich dringend erwartete Lieferung bereits 3,5 Wochen!!!

Nach den ersten zwei Wochen Wartezeit und meiner telefonischen Nachfrage

bei Askari... "Tut mir leid, es liegt keine Bestellung vor!" 

Komisch, wie komme ich nur zu der Auftragsbestätigung?

Na gut, geben wir die selbe Bestellung erneut auf, diesmal mache ich

Bezahlung mit Kreditkarte.

Nach 8 Tagen Wartezeit und meiner soeben getätigten telefonischen

Nachfrage bei Askari... "Tut mir leid, es liegt keine Bestellung vor!" 

Komisch, wie komme ich nur zu der Auftragsbestätigung?

Wollen wir das Spiel endlos fortsetzen?

Kurz und knapp... ist die Ware nicht innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden

angekommen, war das meine letzte Bestellung und der letzte Einkauf bei

Askari!

Ein total unzufriedener und nicht freundlich grüßender

XXX YYY


Na darauf muss doch Askari reagieren oder doch nicht? Richtig liebe Boardies das zweite trifft zu... Askari reagiert gar nicht! 

Nur zur Info, die bestellte Ware interessiert mich schon lange nicht mehr wirklich mir geht es nur um den Abbau meines "dicken Halses".

Na dann eben noch 3 Tage später ein Fax hinterher.

*Fax an Askari:*

Hallo Askari

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Vierter Versuch nur per Fax...

Ist es üblich weder zweimal getätigte Bestellungen auszuführen noch auf Anfragen zu reagieren?

Bitte senden Sie mir eine Information über meine mehrfach getätigte Bestellung!

Ist der Auftrag storniert oder wird er noch ausgeliefert?

Vielleicht belasten Sie ja auch nur meine Kreditkarte ohne jemals zu liefern!

Anbei das Mail auf die auch nicht reagiert wurde sowie die Auftragsbestätigung:

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, Askari hat geantwortet.

*Auszug der Standardantwort von Askari:*

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX YYY, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Internet-Bestellung. Um diese jedoch wunschgemäß über die Zahlart Bankeinzug bearbeiten zu können, benötigen wir noch... gekürzt

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen, in meiner mehrfach an Askari gesendeten Auftragsbestätigung steht... Zahlungsmethode: Direkte Kreditkarteneingabe

Ich geb es auf!
Askari ihr habt gewonnen und ich huldige euch für so viel Zielstrebigkeit im vergraulen von Kunden!


----------



## fishingaxel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Das ist natürlich unschön aber ich muss dazu sagen das ich noch nie Probleme bei Askari hatte habe da auch schon öfters was bestellt und die Sachen kamen immer Pünktlich.

MfG


----------



## worker_one (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also die "Regellieferung von 48std" trifft nicht wirklich zu, vielleicht Regelversand der Ware innerhalb 48 Std bei Askari, aber meine Sachen kamen die letzten Male erst nach 3-4 Tagen.#q

Aber soooo wurde ich noch nicht abgefertigt#d

Jan


----------



## Rotauge (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo, ich habe die Erfahrungen der Member mit dem Versandhandel die ganzen Jahre über verfolgt, und habe selber auch Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Anbioetern, so auch mit Askari.
Mit Askari habe ich, letuzte Bestellung liegt allerdings schon 3 - 4 Jahre zurück, gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch was Reklamationen betrifft.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, Askari hat anscheinend öfters mal einen Aussetzer im Vergleich zu anderen Versandhändlern. Das zeugt nicht gerade von gutem Qualitätsmanagement.

Fazit: Wer Zeit hat, mag bei Askari bestellen, aber wenn es schnell und sicher sein soll, würde ich auf andere Anbieter zurückgreifen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Das ist echt blöd mit Deiner Bestellung. Das einzige Problem was ich bis jetzt immer hatte war, dass einfach Alternativartikel eingepackt wurden oder das mir nur ein Teil zugesand wurde und der Rest nichtmehr lieferbar ist. Also mehr Versandkosten als Warenwert... Aber alles in allem war das schon ok. Wir wollen ja mal nicht so sein


----------



## buddha (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo zusammen!

@apportier_dackel
Wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf. Kauf Deinen Angelkram lieber beim Händler deines Vertrauens! Da gehste in den Laden, wirst anständig beraten und kannst die Ware gleich mitnehmen. Falls sie nicht vorrätig ist wird sie bestellt und dann kannst die abholen. Ist wirklich angenehmer als dieser ganze Internetshop-Kram!


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

ASKARI |krach:  
Aus obengenannten Gründen bestelle ich schon seit mittlerweile 3 Jahren nicht mehr bei denen #d   #d  
Keine Bestellung eingegangen, Nach Bestätigung und Wartezeit Artikel nicht mehr leiferbar... usw.
Ich bestell da nie wieder


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hab auch bei drei Versuchen immer nur Ärger mit den Brüdern gehabt. Für mich sind sie gestorben!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich hätte da keine E-Mail geschickt, sondern einfach nochmal angerufen und mich nicht vertrösten lassen. Und was ganz wichtig ist - immer sachlich und freundlich bleiben


----------



## worker_one (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@buddha

Ich würde auch lieber zum Dealer meines Vertrauens gehen.
Aber den gibts bei uns in der Gegend weit und breit nicht. Das hier sind alles Ganoven, die einem überteuerten Sch*** andrehen wollen. :v

Kompetente Beratung? FEHLANZEIGE#d
Man(n) ist auf sich allein gestellt.


----------



## lector (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Typisch Askari *leider*


----------



## petrikasus (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Die Prozessqualität bei Askari bietet enormes Optimierungspotential!!! Ob denen eigentlich klar ist, was sie sich damit an Marktanteilen versauen?

Bestellt habe ich dort 2-3 mal, das ging noch so gerade eben. Aber zufrieden ist man damit nicht. Ich fahre ca. zwei mal im Jahr nach Lüdinghausen in den Laden (sind ca. 30 km) um mich dort einzudecken. Die Preise sind nicht immer die besten und die Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter läßt schwer zu wünschen über. Die Dinge zu finden, die man eigentlich sucht, ist auch alles andere als einfach. Lediglich die riesige Auswahl habe ich hier in keinem Laden als Alternative.

Läden mit großer Auswahl und Kompetenz gibt es (z.B. Ussat in Dortmund). Allerdings ist da der Preis dann auch etwas anders gestaltet.  Aber der Einkauf wird zum Erlebnis.#6


----------



## nixnutz (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Jupp, die haben offenbar einen technisch sehr unausgereiften Bearbeitungsablauf. Bei mir z.B. stand in der Bestätigungsmail alles korrekt, wie ich es auch eingegeben hatte, aber das Paket haben sie woanders hingeschickt - der Computer kannte meinen Straßennamen nicht und hat daher einfach einen anderen eingesetzt. Der Gedanke ist vielleicht, Schreibfehler zu korrigieren, aber das sollten sie mal lieber der Post hier überlassen, die weiß im Zweifelsfall am ehesten, welche Adresse nun wirklich gemeint ist (sofern überhaupt ein Fehler vorliegt).
Der eigentliche Clou war: die Post konnte mir sehr schnell sagen, dass das Paket zurückging an Askari und von wem und wann es dort entgegengenommen wurde - Askari allerdings hat mir noch zwei Wochen danach versprochen, dass sie den Sendung wieder an mich schicken würden, sobald sie sie von der Post zurückbekommen würden.

Saftladen!


----------



## Yupii (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

nachdem wir beim ersten Mal 4 Wochen auf unsere Lieferungen unabhängig voneinander gewartet hatten und aus diesem Grund eigentlich nie wieder bei  Askari bestellen wollten, startete mein Schwager dennoch einen zweiten Versuch, d.h. er wollte.
Da er seine Daten zum Einloggen verlegt hatte, fragte er bei Askari per e-Mail nach, ob sie ihm die Daten noch einmal zusenden würden. Das war im März. Bis heute keine Antwort. Da haben wir unsere Sachen lieber bei einem zuverlässigen Online-Shop bestellt und bestellen dort auch weiterhin.
Damit hat sich für uns das Thema Askari erledigt.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## apportier_dackel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@Franz

Noch einen Anruf?
Franz du bekommst bei Askari gesagt am Telefon... "Tut mir leid mehr sehe ich auch nicht, schicken sie lieber ein Mail"

Und zu dem "sachlich" und "freundlich"... Ich bin seit einigen Jahren Selbständig und weiß das man mit Sachlchkeit und einer gewissen Bestimmtheit mehr erreicht bei Lieferanten als mit immer "lächelnder" Freundlichkeit!

@petrikasus

Du hast vollkommen Recht mit der Prozessqualität bei Askari. Weißt du was das schlimme daran ist... mein Beruf ist es Prozessoptimierungen zu erstellen und unter anderem Workflows für Bestellsysteme. Na da habe ich das beste Beispiel wie es nicht gehen soll gefunden! *lol


----------



## oknel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @buddha
> 
> Ich würde auch lieber zum Dealer meines Vertrauens gehen.
> Aber den gibts bei uns in der Gegend weit und breit nicht. Das hier sind alles Ganoven, die einem überteuerten Sch*** andrehen wollen. :v
> ...


 
#6  
ich sag mal 50% aufschlag gegenüber dem versandhandel ok, aber 200% ist mir zuviel um den händler um die ecke am leben zu erhalten. soller sein kram doch selber kaufen.
askari ist billig und vielleicht muss da eben beim service gesparrt werden. ist doch woanders auch so: super preise, kein personal, kein service. #c


----------



## Andy007 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@ Threadersteller:

Poste doch mal deine Erfahrungen ins Askari Forum. Mal sehen was passiert..... 

Hoffe der folgende Link ist nicht illegal.....#t http://www.askari-angelsport.de/


----------



## Rotauge (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Andy007 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Threadersteller:
> 
> Poste doch mal deine Erfahrungen ins Askari Forum. Mal sehen was passiert.....
> 
> Hoffe der folgende Link ist nicht illegal.....#t http://www.askari-angelsport.de/



Der ist bestimmt nicht illegal


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Na dann haste Deinen nächsten Kunden doch schon so gut wie in der Tasche 

Solche riesen Versandhändler wie Askari und Co kann man doch garnicht mit dem kleinen Höcker von nebenan vergeleichen.

Wenn ich die ganzen Sachen die ich bestellt habe beim kleinen Vertrauten gekauft hätte wäre ich aber ganz schon arm geworden. Versandhandel ist schon ne fein Sache gerade in der Zeit wo das Geld knapp ist.


----------



## Chani04 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Angelbaby und ich hatten auch vor sagen wir mal 6 Monaten da bestellt, genau das selbe Spiel, Diana musste 2-3 mal alles neu machen weil nix da war, dann stimmte dies net dann das net und die Ware war dann auch net so gut, der Fischtöter von Angelbaby ist beim ca 10 mal benutzen kaputt gegangen auf dem Kopf einer Portionsforelle und meine Stiefel da sind die Nähte kaputt......

Also ich bestelle da auch nix mehr!!!!!!


Gruß
germaine


----------



## theactor (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

HI,


jajaa... die Jungz bei Askari...
ich sah mich auch schon zweimal genötigt, mich zu beschweren.
Dieses tat ich jedes Mal in brief-schriftlicher Form "an die Geschäftsleitung".

Der letzte Anlass war die Tatsache, dass Askari IMMER 0,95,-€ für die Versicherung "kassiert" obwohl ich sie ebenso IMMER nicht wünsche.
Weil ich das (über Jahre gesehen) nahezu frech fand schrieb ich also Folgendes:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
_vielen Dank für die Übersendung meiner Bestellung._
_Dennoch möchte ich meine Verärgerung zum Ausdruck bringen, mit welcher Vehemenz Sie mir jedes Mal die Versicherung in Rechnung stellen, obwohl ich sie jedes Mal streiche._
_Ich habe Ihnen auch bereits einmal geschrieben, dass ich grundsätzlich keine Versicherung wünsche, und dass Sie dieses unter meinen Kundendaten vermerken möchten._
_Dieses Mal habe ich (wie auch schon bei vorherigen Bestellungen) Ihren Vermerk auf der Bestellkarte nicht nur durchgestrichen, sondern ausdrücklich vermerkt, dass ich keine Versicherung wünsche (siehe umseitig)._
_Dass Sie diesen Kundenwunsch wiederholt schlicht ignorieren verwundert mich doch sehr._
_Da ich von meinen anderen Bestellungen keine Kopien der Bestellkarte behalten habe (warum auch – eigentlich geht man davon aus, dass der Kundenwunsch erfüllt wird) erwarte ich zumindest für diese Bestellung die Gutschrift der 0,95€._
_Ich bitte Sie weiterhin, bei künftigen Bestellungen meinem Wunsch nachzukommen. Deutlicher als extra dazuzuschreiben, dass ich keine Versicherung wünsche kann ich es wohl nicht halten._



_Mit freundlichem Gruß,_




Wie auch schon der letzten schriftlichen Beschwerde dieser Art bekam ich prompt einen Anruf aus der "Beschwerde-Stelle": Entschuldigung, tut uns leid, keine Absicht, Vermerken geht nicht...Bei der nächsten Sendung übernehmen wir das Porto" etc.
Allerdings nicht, ohne gleich noch prima "Entschädigungs-Angebote" anzupreisen:

"Hier den Angelstuhl können wir Ihnen exklusiv zum Sensationspreis von 18,-€ anbieten!! Bedenken Sie aber bitte den Mindestbestellwert von 25,-€ ..."#d 


Ich kann also nur raten, sich schriftlich an Askari zu wenden. Schön die Belege beilegen und polemisch auf die "Probleme" hinweisen...|wavey: Dann reagieren sie auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich muß dabei wieder an die großen Feierevents bei Askari denken. In Eschwege (der andere Shop in Hessen) haben das diese D**** nicht hinbekommen genügend Kassenkapazität aufzustellen und die Leute einen halben Tag lang warten lassen wollen!  :r 

Meine Frau sagte ein für alle mal: NIE WIEDER !  #d 

Wie kann denn jemand so dämlich sein und es nicht mal schaffen das Geld einzusammeln? Da stehen ~ 500 Leute mit 300-500 EUR Sachen und wollen das Geld loswerden, nur Askari will es nicht haben? 
Wie soll es da im komplizierteren Versandgeschäft besser sein? 

Auch der Katalog als durchmischtes Suchspiel - jetzt neuerdings mit Khoga-Quer-Suchlinks - ist ja mal ganz nett anzuschauen wegen der vielen Üebersichtsbildchen und Markenruten nebeneinander, aber wirklich was daraus finden?

Gerade hier in den Boardlinks & Connections gibt es ja nun viel bessere Sachen (und auch günstige) und der beste Fall ist IMMER, das man mit dem Chef selber spricht!  #6

Z.B. als Alternativen bei den Großen und mit günstigen Kleinkram mal Gerlinger oder Angeldomäne. Kommt man auch schnell an den Chef im Problemfall und das funzt.  :g


----------



## Fabi84 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

*Weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt* ? ;+ 
Bei mir kam das letzte bei askari bestellte Paket zwar auch ca. *viereinhalb wochen* zu spät aber dafür gleich *zwei mal* zuerst ohne die gewünschte Rute und drei tage später dann noch einmal mit Rute!#6 (kein scherz zwei mal das selbe Paket mit mehr oder weniger dem was ich so bestellt hatte erst ohne dann mit Rute) 

#d Nein im ernst bei drei Kunstködern waren die haken verbogen und ein paar Kunstköder waren nicht die bestellten (falsche farbe/größe) bzw. fehlten ganz!#c 
Also bei dieser Bestellung war wirklich alles schief gelaufen was nur schief laufen kann!#q 
Hatte über Telefon bestellt und da ich schon zuvor schlechte erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht habe (allerdings nicht *so* *gravierende*) hatte ich *dreimal *nachgefragt: 
*"Sie sind sich also vollkommen sicher das sie diese artikel auch wirklich alle vorrättig haben?"*
Allerdings muss man sagen das Askari (bei den meisten Artikeln) wirklich sehr günstig ist!!!
Wie Allerdings diese günstigen Preise zustandekommen ist auch klar!!

Gruß
Fabi84


----------



## xhonk (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Moin Kollegen,

Askari ist für mich ebenfalls gestorben. Das einzige was halbwegs funktioniert ist eine telefonische Bestellung. Wenn die Sachen wirklich schnell benötigt werden würde ich allerdings auf keinen Fall bei Askari bestellen.

Gruss aus Kiel

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Micky (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Askari waren eigetnlcih durchweg positiv, aber das was hier bisher gepostet wurde... 
Wir wollen heute Abend auch ne GROßBESTELLUNG abgeben. Naja, sind ja noch fast 60 Tage bis zum Schwedenurlaub, also bin ich guter Dinge das unser RIESEN-PAKET rechtzeitig ankommt.


----------



## worker_one (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@micky

na das könnt aber knapp werden.|kopfkrat Gerade bei der "Regellieferzeit von 48 Std."|supergri

Jan


----------



## Wulli (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Moin, Leutz...


meine Meinung dazu:

Wer Geld sparen will, und deswegen im Internet seinen Angelkram bestellt, muß eben mit solchen Dingen rechnen! |evil: Ihr dürft Euch eigentlich nicht einmal beschwerden. #d Irgendeinen Vorteil müssen ja die "guten alten" Angelläden haben. Da wird man beraten, da bekommt man noch ein paar gute Tipps, manchmal sogar einen Kaffee, und die Ware nimmt man gleich mit. Die Haken sind nicht verbogen, die Farben stimmen auch und man sieht im Original, was man kauft bevor man es bezahlt.:m 

Also: Geht doch zu Euren Angelhökern! Und beschwert euch nicht wenns beim Internetkauf nicht klappt. Dafür muß man eben ein paar Cent mehr berappen (meiner Meinung nach auch nicht immer der Fall). Bei dem ganzen Theater ist die fahrt zum Angelladen des Vertrauens sicherlich billiger und nicht so nervig! Die Nerven kann man sich für zu hause sparen! 
Ich selber habe bei e-Bay und co. fast nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.#q 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Moin Moin ,
ich kann mich über Askari nicht beschweren .Bestelle immer 2-3 mal im Jahr . Hat bisher immer alles geklappt und Lieferung hat nie mehr als 4 Tage gedauert . Es war immer alles dabei und das einzige mal wo ich was zurückgeschickt habe , kam gleich eine Gutschrift . Nuin muß ich dazu sagen , das ich immer per Telefon bestelle , übers Internet hab ich noch nie versucht .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## CyTrobIc (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

wegen sowas geh ich lieber im laden einkaufen, gute beratung, ware sofort verfügbar und mehr spass macht es auch als sich im onlineshop zu vertrödeln  da bezahl ich lieber n paar mücken mehr.


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also ich kann über Askari ebenfalls nicht gross klagen. Allerdings bestelle ich dort weniger, sondern hole mir meist das entsprechende aus der Filiale in DU. Die Unfreundlichkeiten von denen immer berichtet werden (noch nicht in diesen Thread), habe ich selbst noch nicht erlebt. Das einzige worüber ich mäkeln kann, ist vielleicht die vorherige telefonische Auskunft. Die ist doch manchmal etwas sehr dürftig.

Bestellungen sind jedenfalls immer korrekt ausgeführt, zeitnah und vollständig geliefert worden.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

bin eigendlich mehr oder weniger ein regelmäßiger un langjähriger KUnde bei denen ... hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit meinen Bestellungen ... #c


----------



## rebutia (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo,

und ich denke, das wesentliche Problem bei Askari ist ganz einfach: Haben die die Sachen auf Lager, geht es sehr schnell und völlig reibungslos (mal von den oben beschriebenen Problemem beim Auftragseingang abgesehen, das habe ich aber so noch nicht erlebt). Sind die Sachen nicht auf Lager, gibt es nur Ärger: extrem lange Lieferzeiten, Teillieferungen, z.T. blödsinnige und unaufgeforderte Ersatzlieferungen etc. Die einfachste Lösung bei einer überschaubaren Bestellung ist daher vorher dort anzurufen. Ich hab immer umgehend Auskünfte zur Lieferbarkeit erhalten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo zusammen,

bisher habe ich 3-4 mal per Internet bei ASKARI bestellt - Kreditkartenabrechnung und toi,toi, toi - alles, was bestellt wurde war ratz-fatz binnen weniger Tage aúsgeliefert. Von daher bisher : Kein Problem

Allerdings ist der Onlineshop und dessen Auftritt sowie die darin verwandte Technik schwer überholungsbedürftig. Lt. Angaben des Webmaster im ASKARI-FORUM wird das in Zukunft der Fall sein, mal sehen, wie lange das tatsächlich noch dauert.

Eddy  |wavey:


----------



## vk58 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @buddha
> 
> Ich würde auch lieber zum Dealer meines Vertrauens gehen.
> Aber den gibts bei uns in der Gegend weit und breit nicht. Das hier sind alles Ganoven, die einem überteuerten Sch*** andrehen wollen. :v
> ...


Warst Du etwa auch bei dem Typ in Celle? Der hat mir eine Freilaufrolle zum doppelten Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Händlern angedreht!#q


----------



## Fotomanni (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Ich habe am Sonntag das erste Mal bei  Askari bestellt. Mal sehen wann was ankommt. Bisher ist von meiner Kreditkarte noch nichts abgebucht.

viele Grüße aus dem schönen Rodgau
Manfred


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo,

ich habe auch schon einige Male bei A. bestellt. Anfangs war eigentlich noch alles ok (das war Ende der 90er).

Inzwischen kam es immer wieder zu Fehllieferungen. Z. B. habe ich mir mal eine große Rutentasche bestellt. Die war angeblich von 50,00 € auf 19,95 € runtergesetzt. 
Was bekomme ich ?? Eine viel zu kleine Tasche von Perca, die ganz anders wie im Katalog aussieht (andere Farbe, Nähte, Material usw.). Da passen wirklich nur 2 kleine Ruten rein #q . Ausserdem war ne Menge nicht lieferbar.

Auf 2 emails (die erste freundlich, die andere weniger freundlich) wurde nicht reagiert. 

Ich bestelle dort nie wieder- fühle micht total veräppelt |gr: . Zahle dann lieber bei einem anderen Versand etwas mehr  .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hatte auch Probleme bei der letzten bestellung . Vorher lief alles makellos ...

Hatte ne Spinnrute bestellt und die und der rest der Lieferung kam auch schon nach 5 ! Tagen .
Nur beim ersten Wurf am Wasser ist die Rute durchgebrochen . (Was n Glück das ich sie noch getestet hab bevor ich nach Dänemark gefahren bin) .
Telefonisch wurd mir gesagt ich könnt die Rute Problemlos tauschen müsste sie nur zurückschicken das Porto würde mir erstattet werden (26 €) .
Also Rute zurückgeschickt . Ne woche später bekam ich die neue Rute . Diesmal aber leider die Falsche oder besser die richtige Rute aber falsches Wurfgewicht , obwohl auf der rechnung die richtige rute draufstand .Naja nochmal zurückschicken hatte ich keinen bock also hab ich sie behalten .
Aber nach 3 Wochen war das geld für die Portokosten immernoch nicht auf meinem Konto . Also wieder bei Askari angerufen und da wurd mir denn mittgeteilt as die den Lieferungsbeleg brauchen um das porto zu überweisen .
Musst ich den also noch hinschicken und denn hatte ich nochma 3 wochen später endlich mein geld wieder   =/


----------



## aal-andy (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Das mit den 48 Stunden Regellieferzeit, so erklärte mir mal ein Mitarbeiter, bedeutet, dass innerhalb dieser 48 Stunden die Sachen bei Askari gepackt werden, und dann auf den Postweg gehen, so kommen auch die 3-4 Tage zustande. Entsinne mich an frühere Zeiten, da hat die Lieferung 10-14 Tage gedauert. Nachdem ich auch schon ein paarmal die "steife" Geschäftspolitik miterleben musste, bin ich nach GERLINGER gewechselt. Sehr freundlich, ähnliche Produktpalette und ähnliche Preislage. Und die Sachen waren immer nach 2 Arbeitstagen da. Ohne Aufpreis !


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei meinen bestellungen,im gegenteil,vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich telefonisch bei Askari 2 Zelte bestellt und das Morgens früh um 10.00 Uhr,die Dame sagte mir das die Zelte lieferbar wären,also hab ich bestellt,das war Montags,die Dame am Telefon sagte mir Lieferzeit 7 tage,ich hab dann gefragt ob es schneller gehen könnte,aber ihre Antwort war nein,nur gegen Aufpreis,ich sagte ihr dann das ich schon seit Jahren zufriedener Kunde bin und ob es dann nicht möglich wäre mal über seinen Schatten zu springen und es möglich zu machen,das war aber eher als Scherz von mir gedacht,und was sagte die Dame am telefon?wissen sie was?die Zelte gehen heute Mittag noch raus,und das ohne zuschlag,und am nächsten Tag waren die Zelte da #6 das nenn ich mal Kundenservice vom Feinsten #6  #6  #6


----------



## Fotomanni (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Heute sind meine am Sonntag  bestellten Sachen angekommen. Die ganzen Kleinteile bis auf ein Bleisortiment komplett und exakt wie bestellt.

Dafür fehlt eine Rute und eine Rolle. Mal sehen wann die nachgeliefert werden.

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Rodgau
Manfred


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich will ja nichts noch schlechter machen, aaaaaaber, (Ironie an) nachdem was vor dir geschrieben wurde @ Udo könnte man meinen Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel (Ironie aus)


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Dann besteht die ausnahme aber schon seit einigen Jahren


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> @apportier_dackel
> Wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf. Kauf Deinen Angelkram lieber beim Händler deines Vertrauens! Da gehste in den Laden, wirst anständig beraten und kannst die Ware gleich mitnehmen. Falls sie nicht vorrätig ist wird sie bestellt und dann kannst die abholen. Ist wirklich angenehmer als dieser ganze Internetshop-Kram!


 
Das trifft leider auch nicht immer zu....
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht und letztendlich 4 Wochen auf eine Berkley Rute gewachtet, die nicht ankommen wollte....
Na Gut...der Händler kann nichts dafür ,er hat sich sogar sehr bemüht, aber leider war Berkley nicht in der Lage eine Rute von Frankreich nach Deutschland zu schicken:r 
Ich denke dehnen gings nur um grössere Stückzahlen....
Tja...wenn Berkley kein Geld verdienen will....

Ich konnte es aber leider nicht lassen mir die Rute nicht zu kaufen und habe sie woanders erworben....


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Manni63 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute sind meine am Sonntag bestellten Sachen angekommen. Die ganzen Kleinteile bis auf ein Bleisortiment komplett und exakt wie bestellt.
> 
> Dafür fehlt eine Rute und eine Rolle. Mal sehen wann die nachgeliefert werden.
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich auch nicht so schön....
Man sollte am besten vorher ne Info per Email oder telephon erhalten, dass diese Sachen nicht geliefert werden können....
Ich habe mir auch mal einige Einzelteile wo anders bestellt, aber nur die Hälfte erhalten und das bei 6 € Porto!!!!!!
Bei Askari habe ich einmal bestellt und habe die Sachen nach 2 Wochen erhalten, und das per Telefonbestellung und per Nachname.....


----------



## Garfield0815 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann besteht die ausnahme aber schon seit einigen Jahren


Ich denke, man kann dieses Thema auf alle Bereiche des täglichen Lebens anwenden.
Der eine schwört auf das Auto, der andere sagt ...bloß nicht nur Müll.
Nur mal als Beispiel.
Wie gesagt, ich habe auch da bestellt.
Anfangs ging es, aber dann häuften sich die Probleme und ich habs gelassen.


----------



## carp82 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

das mit askari ist echt zum kotzen, auch wenn sie so billig sind, ich bestell dort nix mehr.
Es ist immer das gleiche, die Lieferung dauert meistens knappe 2 wochen, von wegen 48h. Und dann fehlt mal wieder die Hälfte. Ich warte schon seit circa 4 Jahren auf mindesten 3 Nachlieferungen... die liefern nie was nach.
Wieso auch, lohnt sich ja für sie nicht, wegen den Portokosten auf denen sie hocken bleiben. Das Personal am Telefon kannste auch knicken.
Ich hab mal eine Rute zwecks ner defekten Spitze zu Askari bestellt und durfte 7 ( in Worten sieben !!!!) Monate auf sie warten.
Der größte Witz ist das mit dem Umtauschen, hab was zurückgeschickt, und nach 3 Wochen konnte man mir am Telefon immer noch keine Auskunft geben, ob es eingetroffen ist oder nicht... es dauert 4 Wochen bis das Geld auf meinem Konto war.
Auf den Rücksendeschein hab ich ausdrücklich geschrieben Kaufpreis + Portopreis, so wie es auch in den AGB's steht. Was bekomme ich natürlich.... nur den Kaufpreis. Und das auch noch, obwohl der Fehler bei ihnen lag. Bin ich also wegen einem Kescher im Wert von 30 Euro auf 9 Euro Portokosten ( Paket + Rollenservice ) hocken geblieben.


----------



## feedex (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Jedes Ding hat seinen Zweck, so auch Askari.
Es dürfte mittlerweile jeder gemerkt haben , das Askari nicht unbedingt just-in-time liefert. 
Dementsprechend ist das der letzte Laden, wo ich wichtige Teile für einen bevorstehenden Angelurlaub ordern würde.

Askari hat einen Sch...Service, man darf den Herrschaften nichts glauben und ist im Zweifelsfall aufgeschmissen.
Warum also dort bestellen? 
Es ist ganz einfach! Worker One ist quasi ein Nachbar von mir und hat das Thema schon angesprochen: Hier in dieser Region (Heide) gibt es zu wenig Händler und selbst diese Wenigen sind in der Regel Halsabschneider.

Für mich ist es ein ganz klarer Unterschied, ob ich für ein Paket mit 10 Kleinteilen, z.B. Haken oder Gummiperlen, 49 Cent bei Askari anstelle von 3 € beim Händler vor Ort bezahle.

Auch wenn Askari ein Schlamperladen ist, nehme ich das gern in Kauf.
Sicherlich verschwinden Teile, dies und das kommt defekt oder in falscher Ausführung. 
Dennoch habe ich in der Summe gegenüber dem Einkauf der gleichen Artikel beim Händler viel gespart!

Fazit: Ich würde mir mehr Händler vor Ort mit fairen Preisen wünschen. Keine Discountpreise, lediglich faire Preise.
Solange ich das nicht bekomme, wird eben auch bei Askari geordert.


----------



## doggie (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo,

mal ein kleiner Nebenaspekt:

Ob den Jungs von Askari eigentlich klar ist, dass dieser thread der betriebswirtschaftliche Supergau ist. Nicht nur, dass sehr viele AB-user die Missstände (3 S ???) bei Askari direkt dokumentiert nachvollziehen können, sondern auch dass diese Negativwerbung auch noch durch Mundzumundpropaganda enorm vervielfältigt wird. |krach: 

Da müssen sie sehr vielen teuere Anzeigen in den Printmedien schalten um das kompensieren zu können. :c 

Gruß

doggie


----------



## Yupii (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Warst Du etwa auch bei dem Typ in Celle? Der hat mir eine Freilaufrolle zum doppelten Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Händlern angedreht!#q


Bei wem warst Du? In der Blumlage, da ist se teuer.
Ich habe mir gerade bei Axel ( Angelcitymarkt) eine Rock-Tuff-Body von Spro ( 9800) für 59,- Euro gekauft. Billiger bekomme ich sie auch online nicht.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## The_Duke (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mal ein kleiner Nebenaspekt:
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen....
Hier schreiben dem Augenschein nach ganz viele Angler, die mit Askari unzufrieden sind....aber ein Vielfaches dieser Angler sind halt nun mal mit Askari zufrieden...nur daß diese halt schweigen und keine Lust haben, ihre Zufriedenheit genauso rauszuschreien, wie andere ihre Unzufriedenheit.
Viele haben ihre Negativerfahrungen vor einiger Zeit gesammelt und ich sage offen und ehrlich: Ich auch!
Das mit den langen Lieferzeiten, lange Fehllisten usw. war schon ärgerlich.
Diese Erfahrungen habe ich aber seit letzten Jahres nicht mehr machen müssen und es gab bei den letzten 5 Bestellungen nicht auch nur den kleinsten Anlass zur Kritik.
Askari hat umgebaut und investiert und zwar in ein großes und hochmodernes Logistikzentrum im Industriegebiet von Lüdinghausen. Die Abwicklung der Bestellungen erfolgt mit modernster Technik, unterstützt durch ein riesiges Warenlager. Allein die Warenannahme hat die Größe einer Sporthalle.
Ich war dort und habe es besichtigt, wie auch den Rest der Firma Askari und war wirklich beindruckt. Das ist kein kleiner Angelversender, der so vor sich hinwurschtelt...datt isn Riesenladen!

Ich kann nur den vergrätzten Anglern aus früheren Versandtagen raten, Askari noch ne Chance zu geben....
Klar, daß es durch persönliche Fehler immer wieder mal zu Problemen kommen kann, aber die Fehlerquote ist verschwindend gering. 
Der Einkauf dort hat erzählt mit welchen Schwierigkeiten sie zum Teil zu kämpfen haben...Lieferanten halten sich nicht an Termine, falsche Waren, Beschädigungen usw....dann biste halt aufgeschmissen und im Regal klafft auf einmal ne Lücke!
Und zur vermeintlichen Negativwerbung....es wird über Askari hier im AB gesprochen und wenn du genau hingeschaut hast, nicht nur negativ, da auch hier zufriedene Kunden gepostet haben...und schon ist die Neugierde von einem noch schwankenden Askari-Nichtkunden geweckt


----------



## doggie (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen....
> Hier schreiben dem Augenschein nach ganz viele Angler, die mit Askari unzufrieden sind....aber ein Vielfaches dieser Angler sind halt nun mal mit Askari zufrieden...nur daß diese halt schweigen und keine Lust haben, ihre Zufriedenheit genauso rauszuschreien, wie andere ihre Unzufriedenheit.
> Viele haben ihre Negativerfahrungen vor einiger Zeit gesammelt und ich sage offen und ehrlich: Ich auch!
> Das mit den langen Lieferzeiten, lange Fehllisten usw. war schon ärgerlich.
> ...


 

Hallo Duke,

ich will gar nicht bestreiten, dass es genügend zufriedene Kunden von Askari gibt. 

Tatsache ist nun mal aber auch, dass Negativwerbung eine zig-fach stärkere Verbreitungswirkung hat, als Positivwerbung. Von einem solchen thread bleibt immer ein Negativimage hängen.

Ich glaube Dir auch, dass Askari keine Hinterhofklitsche ist, jedoch ist das CR-Management scheinbar nicht mit den getätigten Investitionen mitgewachsen. Auf Beschwerdeansinnen einfach nicht zu reagiern zeugt nicht von vorbildlicher Unternehmensführung.

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## hd-treiber (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

*Naja.* Das ist auf der Bewertungsskala von top bis beschissen meine Meinung zu Askari. 

Hatte mir im Frühjahr noch einige Sachen für einen DK-Trip online bestellt. Montags bestellt, alles verfügbar, Sonnabend früh sollte es losgehen nach DK. Also eine Arbeitswoche dazwischen, sollte für versprochene 48h-Lieferung doch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.... Kurz: Mittwochs telefonisch nachgefragt, angeblich keine Bestellung vorhanden. Für die Frage/Forderung, dass man das Zeug doch bis spätestens Freitag bräuchte, konnte die Bearbeiterin mir keine Zusage geben, erst nach der "Drohung" mit Annahmeverweigerung bei Lieferverzug funktionierte es. Freitag Nachmittag war das Zeug da.


Fazit: Kann mich nicht wirklich beschweren, Lieferung kam nach Nachfrage dann doch noch pünktlich und vollständig. Gleiche Probleme kanns aber überall geben. Da sich solche Geschichten scheinbar häufen, sollte sich Askari mal seine Firmenphilosophie überlegen. Vielleicht in "Bestellen sie ruhig, aber bitte rechtzeitig..." Ich werde es beim evtl. nächsten mal jedenfalls so halten.


----------



## apportier_dackel (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Da ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe möchte ich sagen das ich auch schon positive Erlebnisse mit Askari hatte. Aber das war eben einmal!

Ich kann verstehen das es bei Askari zu Lieferproblemen kommen kann weil Artikel nicht mehr vorrätig sind. Was ich nicht verstehen kann, das dem Kunden dies nicht automatisch mitgeteilt wird. 

Es kann doch bei so einem Unternehmen nicht angehen, das auf nichts geantwortet wird und falls doch mal, dann nur mit großer Wartezeit.

Gerade weil es doch so ein "modernes" Logistikzentrum gibt, müssen die Abläufe doch so automatisiert sein. Was ist schon ein kleines Mail oder ein kurzer Anruf im Vergleich zum Imageverlust durch immer mehr unzufriedene Kunden? 

Ich bin doch als Kunde zufrieden wenn man mir sagt, das ein Artikel nicht Lieferbar ist. Da habe ich wenigstens die Möglichkeit eine Alternative zu bestellen bzw. diesen Artikel zu stornieren. Aber ich kann doch nicht den Kunden in Ungewissheit lassen über seinen Auftragsstatus.

Ganz besonders allergisch reagiere ich auf Fehler bei der Bestellannahme wenn Bestellungen verschwinden bzw nicht existieren aber ich auf diesen meine Kreditkartennummer bzw. Bankverbindung angegeben habe. Es kann in der heutigen digitalen Zeit kaum ein Versender auf einen Onlineshop verzichten. Aber das was Askari als Webshop bietet ist unter aller Sau gerade wenn Onlinebestellungen verschwinden... was eigentlich nicht passieren kann und darf!

Und zu den ganzen Vorpostern die gerne in den Angelshop ihres Vertrauens gehen kann ich nur sagen, das würde ich auch sehr gerne machen. Doch geht es mir wie vielen anderen, das ich nicht bereit bin mich über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen bei den Preisen! Und mein nächster Askari Shop ist 110km weg... allerdings haben die das was man dringend braucht sowieso gerade nicht vorrätig 

So nun abschließend... Askari hat gestern nach knapp 5 Wochen und zwei verbummelten Aufträgen, 2 telefonischen Nachfragen, 3 Emails und einem Fax endlich geliefert. Und das sogar vollzählig und als Express ohne Aufpreis!


----------



## Flatfischer (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Bisher hatte ich an sich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht, bis ich jetzt einen Kescher mit 5 Jahren Garantie nach drei Tagen im Einsatz aufgrund eines Konstruktionsfehlers ins Jenseits befördert haben.

Auf meine am 23.05. abgesandte Mail, wie die Garantieabwicklung laufen soll, hat Askari bis heute nicht geantwortet. Unter Kundenservice verstehe ich was anderes.

Flatfischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion sehr interessant.

Vor meinen Gedanken:
Ich habe noch nie bei Askari eingekauft, kann also dazu konkret nix sagen.

Aber nach fast 5 Jahren kenne ich mich ein bisschen mit Foren aus und man kriegt auch viel aus der Branche mit.

Zum ersten:
Ich bezweifle mal grundsätzlich keines der hier getätigten Postings - weder von den zufriedenen noch von den unzufriedenen Kunden.

Fakt ist aber auch (und auch hier im Anglerboard immer wieder zu mekren):
Hat man mit irgend etwas schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht finden sich meist gleich mehrere die gleiche oder ähnliche schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Man schreibt sich halt lieber den Frust von dre Seele als dass man was positives lobt.

Askari ist sicher keine kleine "Hinterhofklitsche" sondern eine nachweislich im starken Wachstum befindliche Firma.

Das kann nur funktionieren wenn der überwiegende Teil der Kundschaft zufrieden ist.

Mich würde beispielsweise mal interessieren wie hoch die Reklamationsquote bei Askari ist.

Ich denke die verschicken mehr als nur ein paar Pakete am Tag, da wäre es doch mal interessant zu wissen bei wie vielen es da was zu reklamieren gibt.

Wenn man über die Jahre beobachtet hat wie Askari gewachsen ist, dürften das in meinen Augen nicht allzuviele sein.

Immer wieder ist auch der Hinweis hier im Thread zu lesen, dass der örtliche Händler zu bevorzugen wäre, dann darauf wieder die Gegenrede dass die für das Gebotene zu teuer sind.

Meine Meinung dazu:
Es gibt viele verschiedene gute Gründe warum man bei einem Versand, bei einem Internethändler oder bei einem Fachhändler kaufen sollte - und genauso viele gute Gründe jeweils dagegen.

Das Schöne ist doch:
Jeder kann sich das (noch) nach seinem Geschmack aussuchen.

Wenn ich teilweise mitkriege wie über die örtlichen Händler geschimpft wird (ob im Forum oder am Wasser) und wioe viele dann trotzdem dort immer wieder einkaufen, muss man sich doch auch fragen, ob das im Einzelfall eine berechtigte Kritik ist oder da jemand der, aus welchem Grund auch immer frustriert ist, seinen Unmut loswerden möchte.

Fehlerfrei ist niemand - weder ein Versand, noch ein Internethändler oder ein Fachhändler, weder das Anglerboardteam noch ich selber.

Die Frage ist da immer in meinen Augen, wie man reagiert wenn ein Fehler passiert ist.

Nach den Postings hier scheint da Askari Nachholbedarf zu haben.

Ich schreibe bewusst "scheint".

Denn wer im Service arbeitet der wird auch sicher nachvollziehen könnnen, dass man mit vielen Kunden nicht vernünftig reden kann, wenn sie  - aus welchem Grund auch immer, zu Recht oder zu Unrecht - etwas reklamieren. Wobeider Kunde der reklamiert immer noch besser ist als einer der nur "hintenrum" mosert.

Wer kann aber schon beurteilen wie z. B. ein solches Telefonat abläuft und was da im Einzelnen in welchem Ton gesagt wurde?

Ich möchte hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen (auch Askari nicht) und niemanden verurteilen (vor allem keine der hier postenden Member), ABER:
Ich hab da in der Dienstleistungsbranche schon verdammt viel erlebt, sowohl von Firmen wie von Kunden.

Was man da machen kann oder soll??

Keine Ahnung!!!

Vielleicht muss Askari am System was ändern?
Vielleicht sollte man als Kunde an seinem Verhalten bei Reklamationen was ändern??

Ich würde mich freuen wenn sowohl die Firma Askari (und alle anderen Firmen(Mitarbeiter/Inhaber) die hier mitlesen sich (mehr??) Gedanken über den Kontakt zum Kunden machen würden.

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn sich die Kunden darüber Gedanken machen würden, ob der Ton den man in Mails/Faxen/Telefonaten bei Reklamationen anschlägt wirklich angemessen ist.

Denn ich denke langfristig wird der Kunde genau die Händler bekommen, die er will (und die er verdient!), durch sein Einkaufsverhalten stimmt er darüber ab, wer am Markt bestehen und wachsen kann, und wer langfristig verschwinden wird.


----------



## worker_one (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@vk58

Hallo Volker,

nein in Celle war ich noch nicht. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Angelladen in Lüneburg gemacht. Die wenigen in direkter Umgebung, wie in Bergen o. Oldendorf, glänzen nun auch nicht mit Auswahl und Qualität. 

@feedex
|good:

Jan


----------



## sammycr65 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@ thomas

mein Chefe sagt immer: ein unzufriedener Kunde gibt seinen 
Frust an mindestens 10 Bekannte/Verwandte weiter!

Der Zufriedene höchstens an 1 oder 2 Bekannte!

Zu Reklamationen: ein Kollege kauft sich (im Laden) ein 
Rute der Hausmarke (Silverman, Koogha oder so) für 
20 Euro! Nix Dolles, aber für seine Zwecke ausreichend!
Der Rollenhalter lößt sich und er reklamiert das Teil 
telefonisch bei Askari! Ersatzrute ist nicht da, muß 
zum Vorlieferanten geschickt werden, bitte vorbeibringen 
oder einschicken!
Da er 40 km von Lüdinghausen entfernt wohnt beschließt er
per Post zu verschicken!
Postversand einer "Rolle" mit Empfangsbestätigung und ich 
weiß nich was noch alles kostet: 29 Euro!!! 
Zur Erinnerung: Rute ... 20 Euro!
Er sichert sich bei Askari ab und soll das Teil trotzdem schicken!
Macht er auch und nach 4 - 6 Wochen hat er eine Gutschrift
über 49 Euro auf seinem Konto, da die Rute nicht mehr lieferbar
war!
Macht sich ein Laden nicht lächerlich, wenn die Versandkosten 
höher sind als der Warenwert?
Zeigt sowas nicht deutlich, dass die Hotliner völlig unterqualifiziert
sind?
Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass er die Geschichte auch jedem der sie 
nicht hören wollte erzählt hat!
Is das jetzt Service am Kunden oder Unbeholfenheit?
Jeder Angelfrieder um die Ecke hätte doch gesagt: such Dir was 
gleichwertiges aus und fertig!

Ich habe 1 x Online bestellt - keine Probleme!
Ansonsten schicke ich meinen Kollegen, der jeden Montag in 
Lüdinghausen ist vorbei und lasse mir die Sachen mitbringen!

Dadurch habe ich logischerweise keine Probleme mit Askari!:q

der Sammy


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Nochmal: 
Ich bezweifle das alles nicht, denke aber nicht dass das die Regel sein kann, sonst wären die doch schon längst pleite.


----------



## The_Duke (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



> Macht sich ein Laden nicht lächerlich, wenn die Versandkosten
> höher sind als der Warenwert?
> Zeigt sowas nicht deutlich, dass die Hotliner völlig unterqualifiziert
> sind?



Wie hätte deine Lösung gelautet? Behalt die Rute, wir schicken ne neue oder erstatten die 20 Euro in gutem Glauben?
Kannst gar nicht so schnell gucken wie sich das rumspricht und mit 100%iger Sicherheit wird dann hier im AB sogar so etwas gepostet...kannst einn drauf lassen! :q
Nun rate mal, wie hoch die Trittbrettfahrerquote sein wird, die sich ne Rute für lau besorgen wollen!

Zweite Lösung....Askari-Mitarbeiter holt Rute bei 40km Entfernung ab...zu teuer und zu riskant (Arbeitsunfall)

Dritte Lösung...Kunde bringt Rute vorbei, bekommt dafür Kilometergeld...würde ich mich nie drauf einlassen (Zeit, Unfallrisiko zu meinen Lasten) und wäre auch schwer finanztechnisch zu verbuchen.

Was wäre nun dein Lösungsvorschlag gewesen? |kopfkrat


----------



## buddha (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@Thomas
Die Regel ist es Sicherlich nicht. Wie man liest hat ja ein Großteil der Kollegen gute Erfahrungen mit Askari (oder sonstigen Internet-Angelhändlern) gemacht. Ich für meinen Teil kann das leider nicht bestätigen. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit min. vier mal bei Internet-Angelhändlern etwas bestellt, und hatte min. vier mal Probleme (nach mehreren Wochen erst das Geld erstattet, Lieferung "in Etappen" geliefert etc.). Auf der anderen Seite, wenn ich zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehe, hatte ich noch keine Probleme (sofortiger Umtausch ohne einen Kommentar, kostenlose Reparatur auch bei abgelaufener Garantie, direkte Beschaffung bei aussergewöhnlichen Wünschen etc.). Da liegt es doch Nahe, wenn ich den Kollegen empfehle sie sollten sich lieber einen "korrekten" Händler ihres Vertrauens in ihrer Nähe suchen. Klar gibt es auch bei diesen Händlern schwarze Schafe, aber davon kann ich mir mindestens im Vorfeld, bei einem kleinen Plausch mit dem Inhaber/Angestellten/Verkäufer, also unter "Sportsfreunden", und dem vergleichen der Preise, ein Bild machen.
Gut, wenn es in der Nähe keinen anständigen Angelgerätehändler gibt, dann muß man eben seinen Kram im Internet bestellen. Aber da gibt es ja zum Glück das AB mit seinen "Anglerboard.de - Partnershops" #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Im Prinzip schreibst Du ja nix anderes als was ich auch getan habe:
Jeder muss für sich entscheiden was ihm am wichtigsten ist bei einem Händler und  sich dementsprechend was aus dem Angebot Versand/Internet/Fachhandel raussuchen was passt)


----------



## carp82 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

es gibt ja neben askari noch andere große versandhändler, komisch dass man über die ( z.B. schirmer, gerlinger ) kaum oder nie was negatives hört.
es muss also wohl was drann sein, dass überdurchschnittlich viele kunden mit askari unzufrieden sind.


----------



## oldman (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo alter Dackel!

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen,es gibt Dank Marktwirtschaft noch
mehr Shops.
Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit Askari,konnte sie aber mit
Geduld lösen.
Ist nur blöd ,wenn man auf das Zeug wartet.
Zur Zeit bestelle ich viel Gerät bei Angelshop Berger in Pulsnitz #6.
Guter Shop,preiswert und ordentlcher Service.

Mfg Oldman


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



> es muss also wohl was drann sein, dass überdurchschnittlich viele kunden mit askari unzufrieden sind.


Oder dass Askari insgesamt mehr Kunden hat und deswegen mehr Reklamationen??
Ich weiss es nicht, deswegen hatte ich ja schon mal geschrieben es wäre nett wenn man die Reklamationsquote haben könnte.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich bin mit Askari bisher immer zufrieden gewesen. Habe heute das 5te mal in meinem Leben dort bestellt und ich war die letzten 4 mal immer zufrieden und alles war auch dabei. Lieferzeit war bei mir immer innerhalb von etwa 4 Tagen. Und ich habe kein Problem damit mal 4 Tage zu warten. Aber ich bestelle auch immer mit einem Brief weil das für mich sicherer ist


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also ich habe mittlerweile bei allen großen versendern mal bestellt (Askari, Gerlinger, Schirmer) und habe auch deren Ladengeschäfte besucht (Askari Eschwege, Gerlinger Scheinfeld und Schirmer Schweinfurt)...

Fazit meinerseits:
Askari hat soviele Ruten in den Verkaufsräumen, die bei genauerem betrachten Lackfehler aufweisen, krumm sind, Ringe schief angewickelt sind (sieht nach "B-Ware" aus) irgendiwe kommt mir Askari da etwas schlampig vor, dergleichen habe ich weder bei Gerlinger noch Schirmer erlebt!

Bei Bestellungen hatte ich noch bei KEINEM der genannten 3 Versender Probleme!! Alles lief immer reibungslos und korrekt ab.

Nur nachdem ich bei Askari Eschwege soviel "B-Ware" gesehen habe, habe ich mir gesagt, "Da bestellst Du keine Rute, da ist ja der nervtötende Umtausch vorprogrammiert..." Zumal es wesentlich günstigere Versender gibt!

Aber was Thomas sagt, ist völlig richtig, die reklamationsquote wäre sehr interessant...

Das ganze kommt mir etwas vor wie das "Telekom Phänomen": Jeder schimpft und alles scheint so schlecht... Wenn man aber die Anzahl der Kunden der telekom mit denen von z.B. Arcor vergleicht, sind mehr Kunden mit Arcor unzufrieden als mit der Telekom, das es bei der Telekom mehr Beschwerden gibt, liegt einfach an der kritischeren Betrachtung und der wesentlich größeren Anzahl von Kunden...


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

ASKARI...nicht nur in einer Hinsicht billig.

Wollte man mir doch bei einer zurückgegebenen Rute, die eindeutig einen Produktionsmangel aufwies, vorwerfen, ich hätte das Ding im Kofferraum eingeklemmt!
Von DREI Verkäuferinnen - ein gackernder, mich hinterrücks als Betrüger deklarierender Hühnerstall um mich herum, während alle anderen Kunden mich anstarren - so eine Situation vergisst man nicht so schnell.
Und dann waren da über die Jahre noch viele andere Sachen.

Fazit:Einmal im Jahr nach Eschwege, Bleie, Wirbel usw. kaufen - 
Ruten, Rollen und sonstiges Grossequipment nur noch beim Angelhändler meines Vertrauens in Schladen.
Zu Askaris Gunsten muss ich sagen:
Früher hab ich da bestellt und das war nie ein Problem.
Aber die von euch angeführten Beispiele zeigen, dass das nicht die Regel ist.
Für mich ist Askari das schwarze Schaf unter den Grosshändlern.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Oh, Steffen, deinen Beitrag hatte ich jetzt noch gar nicht gelesen.
Was die "B-Ware" angeht, kommt dir das nicht nur so vor, das ist auch so!
Und das begründe ich nicht mit meiner einen reklamierten Rute.
Bei den Rucksäcken fallen die Knöpfe und die Füße ab, die Karpfenliege hat sich von allen 4 Füssen verabschiedet, der Kescherkopf bricht und ein Freund von mir hatte bei sage und schreibe 5 Bestellungen 5 kaputte Ruten zugeschickt bekommen - eine davon in der Mitte fast durchgebrochen!
Habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht!


----------



## vk58 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @vk58
> 
> Hallo Volker,
> 
> nein in Celle war ich noch nicht. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Angelladen in Lüneburg gemacht. Die wenigen in direkter Umgebung, wie in Bergen o. Oldendorf, glänzen nun auch nicht mit Auswahl und Qualität.


Eine Empfehlung habe ich aber für Dich. Der Angelladen in Soltau ist in Sachen Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis und in Sachen Service Spitze!#6


----------



## vk58 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Bei wem warst Du?
> Ich habe mir gerade bei Axel ( Angelcitymarkt) eine Rock-Tuff-Body von Spro ( 9800) für 59,- Euro gekauft. Billiger bekomme ich sie auch online nicht.
> Gruss Uwe P.


Genau der hat mir eine DEGA Antana BR6040 vor ca. 2 Monaten für 67,-- Euro verkauft. Da ich eigentlich eine andere Rolle kaufen wollte, die er aber nicht hatte, bin ich seiner Empfehlung gefolgt, ohne mich vorher über den Preis dieser Rolle kundig gemacht zu haben. Diese Rolle bekommt man nicht nur bei Askari & Co., sondern auch bei normalen Händlern für ca. die Hälfte dieses Preises. Auf meine Beschwerde-eMail gab es keine Antwort mehr. War wohl das schlechte Gewissen.#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

auch von mir drei negativbeispiele einem bekannten wurde nur die hälfte und nicht das bestellte geschickt.einem anderen nach einem dreivirtel jahr die ware und mir wurden karpfenrollen und zubehör im werte von 1500.-dm per nn zugeschickt obwohl keine bestellung vorlag und ich kein kunde von askari bin.ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

*So Leute jetzt räume ich mal die bösen Bewertungen von Askari weg. Am Freitag hatte ich dort per Post eine Bestellung im Wert von 130€ getätigt. Heute kam ich aus der Schule und das Pakt war da. Es war alles was ich bestellt hatte dabei und nichts hatte Mängel. Es war einfach nur alles spitzenklasse.#6  Ich will jetzt hier keine Schleichwerbung machen aber ich bestelle dort gerne wieder.:m  *


----------



## doggie (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> *So Leute jetzt räume ich mal die bösen Bewertungen von Askari weg. Am Freitag hatte ich dort per Post eine Bestellung im Wert von 130€ getätigt. Heute kam ich aus der Schule und das Pakt war da. Es war alles was ich bestellt hatte dabei und nichts hatte Mängel. Es war einfach nur alles spitzenklasse.#6 Ich will jetzt hier keine Schleichwerbung machen aber ich bestelle dort gerne wieder.:m *


 
....und was soll uns das jetzt sagen. Askari hat mal wieder eine Bestellung fehlerfrei abgewickelt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Klar soll es euch das sagen. Und den Kritikern mal zu denken geben


----------



## theactor (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

HI,

@Karpfenchamp: Es ist natürlich klasse, dass das mit Deiner Bestellung so super geklappt hat! Wahrscheinlich ist das sogar eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.
Trotzdem wird Dein Erlebnis denjenigen, die bei Askari mächtig hereingefallen sind sicherlich nicht "zu denken" geben weil es keinerlei Trost für sie ist und ihnen nicht weiter hilft. Niemand wird hier Askari ernsthaft kritisieren wollen, der nicht Grund hatte, sich zu ärgern. 

Was sich herauszustellen scheint: Hände weg von ONLINE-Bestellungen bei Askari . Sie scheinen mit der Sache schlicht überfordert zu sein. Gut zu wissen - man kann sich darauf einstellen.
Und wer mit einigen mäßig kundenfreundlichen Verfahren des Unternehmens (Mindestbestellwert gilt auch bei Umtausch defekter Ware etc.) leben kann, wird auch sicherlich weiterhin dort bestellen. 
Schließlich darf nicht außer Acht gelassen werden, dass viiiele Menschen keine gut sortierten Angelläden in ihrer Nähe haben und auf Versandhäuser wie Askari angewiesen sind.

Dennoch muss es erlaubt sein, Kritik zu äußern wenn etwas nicht klappt. 
Ob nun hier im AB oder lieber direkt bei Askari sei mal  dahingestellt  

|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Von Bestellungen bei Askari kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur abraten #d 

(siehe meine Berichte: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=39295&page=5&pp=15&highlight=askari+nie )

Neu hinzu kommt das Geschenk von Freunden, das (unwissend meiner negativen Erfahrung) von denen bei Askari bestellt wurde: Eine eigentlich schöne Welsrute, die leider im oberen Drittel erheblich Lackfehler aufweist #q . Aber was solls, ich freue mich über das Geschenk  und denke mir erneut:

*NIE WIEDER ASKARI*


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Na, mal sehen... Ich habe Sonntag abend eine kleine Bestellung abgegeben... Bestätigung kam; mal sehen, wann das Päckle bei mir eintrifft...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also bei mir haben sie ne Fehlerqoute von 1 zu 4 . Sprich bei 4 Bestellungen is eine dabei wo sie grob ******* baun .

Z.B. die Sache mit der rute , Einma ne defekte Rolle , und einma musste ich porto bezahlen obwohl ich soviel bestellt hatte das ichs eigentlich nicht gemusst hätte , aber dann konnten sie 4 Artikel nicht liefern und ich musste doch wieder porto zahln ....

Andererseits kosten die Sachen bei Askari teilweise weniger als die hälfte wie hier im Laden ...


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Päckle ist da!!  Meine Nachbarin brachte es vorhin vorbei... Alles drin, was ich haben wolllte!!!


----------



## C.K. (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Nun habe ich ein paar Infos`s für Euch, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

Wer denkt das es der Geschäftsleitung von Askari total egal ist, was hier einzelne Member des Forum schreiben, dem muss ich leider enttäuschen.:q 

Ganz ehrlich?? Ich hatte es auch NICHT anders erwartet, da ich einmal die Chance hatte, den Chef persönlich in einen Gespräch kennenzulernen. 

Ich als Moderator war dann vor kurzen so frei und habe Herrn Brüggemann eine Mail zukommen lassen mit einen Link in diesen Thread. 

Seit heute, habe ich eine Stellungnahme zu diesem Thema:



> Zitat:"
> - wir geben zu: In der Vergangenheit hatten wir Kapazitäts- und Lieferprobleme
> 
> - seit einigen Monaten werden jedoch gut 95% der Aufträge innerhalb von 48h abgewickelt, teils sogar erheblich schneller.
> ...


----------



## angeltreff (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

An askari haben sich schon immer die Geister geschieden. Meine letze Bestellung wurde so geliefert:







5 Artikel bestellt - keiner geliefert.

@ c.k.

Aus dem Statement kann ich nicht wirklich was substantielles ersehen, dass ist doch alles "bla bla". Seit einiger Zeit muss askari den Marketingetat erhöht haben, in jeder Zeitschift ist Werbung gedruckt oder es sind die Werbeblätter. Dann noch diese permanenten "Sponsor"-Werbungen wie in der Angelwoche usw.. Sicherlich hat es dadurch eine signifikante Erhöhung der Bestellungen gegeben und die Probleme haben ebenfalls zugenommen.

In der Vergangenheit habe ich auch immer reklamiert und geschimpft. Da kamen dann jedes Mal die Anrufe dieser Reklamationsbearbeiterin (die "Whiskystimme"), die mir irgendwas von "die Geschäftsleitung hat sich ihren Fall persönlich angenommen ..." erzählte - irgendwann war es ermüdent. 

Ich habe meine Schlussfolgerungen gezogen und bestelle nicht mehr - Abstimmung mit der Brieftasche. Noch entscheide ich wer mein Geld bekommt. :g


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> In der Vergangenheit habe ich auch immer reklamiert und geschimpft. Da kamen dann jedes Mal die Anrufe dieser Reklamationsbearbeiterin (die "Whiskystimme"), die mir irgendwas von "die Geschäftsleitung hat sich ihren Fall persönlich angenommen ..." erzählte - irgendwann war es ermüdent.


 
Die Stimme kommt von Frau W******lling|uhoh: , die kann für nichts#c, hat für das Problem des Kunden volles Verständnis #6   und würde sich ja selbst darüber als Kunde ärgern |bla: , aber die Geschäftsleitung ist ganz betrübt, hat sich der Sache angenommen #6  und sieht leider keinen Ausweg :c  ...


----------



## apportier_dackel (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich ein paar Infos`s für Euch, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:
> 
> Wer denkt das es der Geschäftsleitung von Askari total egal ist, was hier einzelne Member des Forum schreiben, dem muss ich leider enttäuschen.:q
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe ja nix gegen Lieferprobleme weil die Ware nicht auf Lager ist.
Das ist für mich als Kunden zwar ärgerlich aber eben auch irgendwie verständlich. Mich ärgert viel Mehr das von Seitens Askari keine Reaktion kommt sondern einfach Zeit verstreicht. 

Das Statement von Askari ist ausschließlich auf die Versandprobleme durch mangelnde Lagerbestände bezogen und nicht im geringsten auf offensichtlich organisatorische Probleme in der Bestellannahme und Bestellabwicklung.
Interessant wäre gewesen was Askari sagt zu "verlorenen" Bestellungen und zum Geschäftsgebaren das auf Schreiben nicht reagiert wird. Wenn mir schon die Damen und Herren von der Telefonhotline sagen... "Mailen Sie uns das bitte, ich kann da jetzt auch am Telefon nichts machen"... dann möchte ich doch bitte auf meine Mail oder mein Fax in irgendeiner Form eine Antwort haben. Aber bitte Askari jetzt nicht auf jedes Mail eine automatisch generierte Antwortmail versenden... das meine ich damit sicher nicht!  

Und wenn ich aus den ganzen Kommentaren meiner lieben Angelkollegen herauslese, das die Probleme fast ausschließlich beim Bestellen per Internet auftreten würde ich an Stelle von Askari langsam reagieren und den Onlineshop rausnehmen bzw. diesen mal gründlich überarbeiten.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

- wir geben zu: In der Vergangenheit hatten wir Kapazitäts- und Lieferprobleme

*Gut,aus Fehlern kann / sollte man lernen*

 - seit einigen Monaten werden jedoch gut 95% der Aufträge innerhalb von 48h abgewickelt, teils sogar erheblich schneller.

_*Und die anderen 5 % ? 
Und was heisst abgewickelt ?
Dem Kunden mitgeteilt,das die Ware nicht lieferbar ist ?
Oder die Ware versendet ?
Oder innerhalb 48 Std. zum Versand vorbereitet ?
Oder,oder,oder ....
*_ 
 - Ausnahmen gibt es immer, z.B. Wochenenden oder die vielen Feiertage ( Ostern, Pfingsten usw.), wo es erhöhte Bestellaufkommen im Vorfeld gibt und zudem wird ja an den Feiertagen auch bei uns nicht gearbeitet. 48h also immer gemessen an Werktagen!

*Die WISSEN,das es zu dem Zeitpunkt ein erhöhtes Bestellaufkommen gibt und reagieren nicht ?
Na, das nenn ich mal eine ehrliche und offene unternehmerische Bankrotterklärung !
* 
 - Lieferverzögerungen durch nicht vorhandene Ware hängt sehr oft mit Vorlieferanten zusammen, die nicht pünktlich die Ware anliefern. Bezogen auf die gesamte Versandhandelsbranche stehen wir in puncto Verfügbarkeit von Artikeln im oberen Drittel dar. 100% Verfügbarkeit ist jedoch Utopie, das schafft kein Versand, schon alleine durch Unregelmäßigkeiten bei den Vorlieferanten.
*
Nix Schuld auf andere abschieben,es gibt nicht nur einen Lieferanten |uhoh: .
Und die Nachfrage im voraus einzuschätzen und die richtigen Mengen zu bestellen ist doch auch eine Aufgabe,welche man kompetenten Angestellten übertragen sollte. Das geschieht hier anscheinend nicht.
In mir wächst der Verdacht,das dort Missmanagement zur Firmenphilosophie gehört.
* 
 -abschließend der Apell: Versuchen Sie es!

 Viele Grüße " 

_*Nach der Vorstellung ???*_ #d


----------



## Onkel Petrus (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

RICHTIG!
Und wie, das schafft kein Versand?
Also, bei Amazon zum Beispiel läuft das doch etwas anders...
...ein Premiumversand, egal für welche Ware, denkt mit und voraus.

Aber, lieber Herr Brüggemann, ich habe mich Ihres ApPells schon im Vorfeld angenommen und Ihnen im Ladengeschäft in Eschwege wieder 100 Euro in den Rachen geschmissen.
Sie sehen also:
Missmanagement lohnt sich!
Weiter so!


----------



## Onkel Petrus (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

s.o.:
ACHTUNG SATIRE


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich glaube, der Kunde hat durchaus Verständnis, wenn ein Schnäppchenartikel, auf den ein Run statt findet, ausverkauft ist. Aber darum gehen die meisten Beschwerden auch nicht, so wie ich das sehe, sondern sie beziehen sich auf mangelnde Information seitens Askari, auf fehlerhaft oder falsch gelieferte Ware, auf schleppende Abwicklung und auf mangelnde Kulanz bei Teillieferungen sowie in meinem Fall meinem Empfinden nach auf unfreundliche und inkompetente Bedienung in einigen Läden, speziell Duisburg. 


Ich habe dort bei einem nur kurzen Besuch mehrfach erleben können, wie die Kunden von einem Verkäufer an geranzt wurden, wie er sich weigerte, beworbene Artikel dem Kunden zu zeigen, wie er die Kunden aufforderte, sich mehrteilige Ruten im Laden selber zusammen zu suchen. Mich forderte er auf, nach einem Stuhl im Keller zu suchen, der in einem Wust von rund 50 Stühlen lieblos irgendwo hin geworfen schien. Er weigerte sich, mir Auskunft zu geben, ob der Stuhl überhaupt noch im Laden im Bestand sei (In Zeiten des PC dürfte das wohl möglich sein). 

Mag sein, dass er einen schlechten Tag hatte, ich habe aber inzwischen schon von einigen Leuten, die dort mal waren, gehört, dass er wohl selten bessere Tage hat. Mein Besuch ist jedoch ein Jahr her (ich honorriere solches Benehmen eigentlich immer durch Geldausgeben anderswo, bis die Leute begreifen, dass man gerade deren Gehalt in den Laden tragen möchte), daher weiß ich nicht, ob er dort noch tätig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



> das die Probleme fast ausschließlich beim Bestellen per Internet auftreten würde ich an Stelle von Askari langsam reagieren und den Onlineshop rausnehmen bzw. diesen mal gründlich überarbeiten.


Scheint mir ein sinnvoller Gedanke zu sein, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es gut, wenn Herr Brüggemann (über c.k.) hier Stellung nimmt - ist doch mal ein Anfang.
Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass nicht auf die Probleme mit demService (nicht beantwortete Anfragen/Rückfragen/Reklamationen etc.) eingegangen wurde.

Wenns positiv läuft:
Dann war das der Anfang einer besseren Entwicklung

Wenns nicht so läuft: 
Dann wars halt ne Beruhigungspille

Nachdem aber der Thread in der "Chefetage" wohl mitgelesen wird, denke ich mal an einen positiven Verlauf.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem aber der Thread in der "Chefetage" wohl mitgelesen wird, denke ich mal an einen positiven Verlauf.


 
Na dann rate ich der Chefetage mal, eine online Bestellung bei Amazon, Schlecker Home Shoping oder Otto Versand zu tätigen und aufmersam zu sichten, wie das da abläuft, denn die machen allesamt vor, wie es durchaus gehen könnte. 

Amazon hat sicher eine vergleichbare Produktpallete und da bekommt man online gleich die Verfügbarkeit genannt. Bestelle ich Abends spät, habe ich Minuten später eine Bestätigung im Postfach, meist schon am anderen Morgen - spätestens jedoch am Morgen des Folgetages eine Versandbestätigung und spätestens drei bis 4 Tage später klingelt der Postbote. Diese Versender machen vor, wie es gehen könnte, wenn man es richtig an packt. 

Entweder ist bei Askari der Lagerbestand zu klein oder das Personal überfordert, alternativ evtl. auch die Software der Webseite fehlerhaft oder unausgegoren oder halt von Allem ein wenig. Amazon führt vor, was möglich ist, wenn man das trotz anderer Möglichkeiten nicht ebenfalls möglich macht, will man es nicht, kann man es nicht oder ist nicht bereit es zu tun, die Schuld dann lapidar auf die Zulieferer zu schieben, hat eher Beruhigenden oder ablenkenden Charakter, zeigt aber kaum Bereitschaft, dies zu ändern. 

Bei einem Bekannten hängt ein nettes Schild über dem PC:

*Der Kunde will nicht wissen, warum man ein Problem hat oder wie dieses aus sieht, der Kunde will wissen, wie man es zu lösen gedenkt.* 

Dies vielleicht als kleine Anregung zum hinter den Spiegel klemmen für Askaris Chefetage. #h


----------



## BeeJay (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich bin aus genannten Gründen auch nicht wirklich ein Askari-Dauerkunde.

...aber Amazon?!? 
Jungs, jetzt werdet mal nicht unfair...
Ihr könnt Versandriesen wie Amazon - die locker und lässig in der Lage sind, deutschlandweit täglich 200.000 Artikel zu versenden nicht mit Askari vergleichen.
Amazon schaffte innerhalb der 24h am 22.12.2004 weltweit alleine ~2,8 Mio. Artikel vorrätig zu haben, zu verpacken und *rechtzeitig* zu Weihnachtsfest zu versenden.
Große Versandhäuser stecken mehr Investitionsmittel in ihre Lagerhaltung und Logistiksoftware, als es Askari in >100 Jahren überhaupt könnte (mutmaße ich jetzt mangels Angaben zu Umsatz/Gewinn von Askari einfach mal). 
Der Vergleich ist also absolut unfair. |uhoh: 

Teilweise ist es für einen Händler auch nicht möglich, alle chronisch vergriffenen/gefragten Waren auf Lager legen, selbst wenn er es wollte. Beim Versuch bekommt man vom Zwischenhändler eine Lieferliste, die sich in etwa so liest, wie Angeltreffs oben geposteter Bestellauszug. 

Der Händler, der dann die Schelte vom Kunden einstecken muss, ist an dieser Misere meist unschuldig und die Verfügbarkeiten im Onlineshop direkt anzeigen zu lassen, ist ohne Barcode/RFID auf *jedem* *popeligen* Hakenpäckchen einfach unmöglich, von der teuren Software ganz zu schweigen. 
Sicher wäre es machbar, was aber in der Folge zu höheren Preisen führt. Danach gehen hier die Diskussionen los: "Askari ist sch****teuer, da bestell' ich nimmer". 

Ich denke aber bei solchen Themen immer an die armen Angelkollegen, die kein, bzw. kein ordentliches Angelgeschäft in ihrer Nähe haben und *alles* irgendwo bestellen müssen.   
Es ist eine logische Folge, dass man bei vielen Bestellungen eher von Lieferengpässen und Bestellnummerndrehern betroffen sein wird. Die Angestellten bei Askari sind nämlich auch nur Menschen.

*Derjenige, der noch nie einen selbstverschuldeten Zifferndreher in Bankleitzahlen, Konto- und Telefonnummern hatte, werfe den ersten Stein...*

Sicher könnte man viel verbessern, lassen wir uns einfach überraschen, aber diese "wir-liefern-in-24/48h"-Versprechung - nunja, sowas sollte man nur versprechen, wenn man sicher ist, dass man auch wirklich liefern *kann*. :q

Andererseits wissen die meisten Angler, dass das mit den Askari-Bestellungen so eine Sache ist und wer Dienstag/Mittwoch erst feststellt, dass für den Angeltrip am Samstag etwas Essentielles fehlt, bei Askari bestellt und dann betet, dass er es Freitag in den Händen hält... nunja.  :q  :q  :q 
Askari ist nicht mein Favorit und wird es definitiv auch niemals werden. 
Ich bestelle dort meist Rapala Wobbler und Mepps Spinner, dabei geht selten etwas schief und ich weiß genau was ich bekomme. #6
Happy fishing, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Vor allem sollten wir jetzt mal so fair sein und abwarten ob und was passiert.

Denn wenn das jetzt beim Chef selber angekommen ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das alles auf sich beruhen lässt.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja zu den anderen genannten Punkten auch entsprechende Statements bzw. werden sehen können ob sich was ändert.

Eigentlich müssten die Jungs von Askari dem Anglerboard richtig viel Kohle zahlen für die vielen guten Tipps hier)))))))


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits wissen die meisten Angler, dass das mit den Askari-Bestellungen so eine Sache ist und wer Dienstag/Mittwoch erst feststellt, dass für den Angeltrip am Samstag etwas Essentielles fehlt, bei Askari bestellt und dann betet, dass er es Freitag in den Händen hält... nunja. :q :q :q


 
Ääehm, bei einigen ging es aber eher darum, dass sie Rosenmontag bestellten und Aschermittwoch dann statt der Rute ne Rolle bekommen haben, um es mal überzeichnet zu sagen. |uhoh: 

Im Übrigen verstehe ich die Sache mit der Verfügbarkeit nicht ganz.


haben heutzutage fast alle Blisterpackungen einen Barcode.
Wird die Rechnung ja auch über PC erstellt, also wird über Barcode wahrscheinlich gebongt
wäre es daher nur ein problem der Schnittstelle zwischen Lagerhaltung - Onlineshop - Rechnungsabteilung - versand
Schafft es sogar schon so mancher Powerseller bei E-Bay, eine ordentliche Auftragsabwicklung zu gestalten mit Buchungsbestätigung und Versandmeldung, kann also kaum sooo teuer sein.
Macht jeder mal Fehler, aber wenn man darum weiss, sollte man die auch abzustellen versuchen und nicht auf die Zulieferer schieben.
Sollte man dann zumindest die Anrufe ernst nehmen und dann versuchen, den Mangel auszuräumen


----------



## BeeJay (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ääehm, bei einigen ging es aber eher darum, dass sie Rosenmontag bestellten und Aschermittwoch dann statt der Rute ne Rolle bekommen haben, um es mal überzeichnet zu sagen. |uhoh:


Es liefen schon so ziemlich in allen wichtigen Internetforen Schimpf-Threads über Askari. Das sollte einem zumindest *empfehlen*, seine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch zu schrauben. 
Es ist aber richtig, dass es nicht der Normalfall sein kann, wenn ein Händler eine Bestellung annimmt und dann dem wartenden Kunden mitteilen muss, dass er den (angenommenen und bestätigten!) Auftrag nicht ausführen kann. #d 
Ich gehe aber stillschweigend davon aus, dass Askari dem Kunden *nicht* mutwillig den falschen Artikel eingepackt, nur weil der eigentlich bestellte nicht lieferbar ist (Motto: "...meinste, der merkt das?!"). :q 
Askari ist eben nicht Amazon - um beim obigen Beispiel zu bleiben.


			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen verstehe ich die Sache mit der Verfügbarkeit nicht ganz.


 Wenn selbst der Zwischenhändler/Importeur nicht liefern kann, dann kannst du dich als Händler auf den Kopf stellen. Du kannst deine Kunden lediglich auf der HP darüber informieren, was gerade auf Lager liegt bzw. wann die nächste Lieferung erwartet wird (was bei Askari über die HP meines Wissens nach nicht ersichtlich ist). 

Weitere Infos in Sachen Askari habe ich nicht, weder über die eingesetzte Verwaltungssoftware, noch darüber, an welchen Stellen die Fehler bei Askari passieren. Barcodes werden sicher verwendet. Vielleicht klopft der Chef gerade in diesem Moment den entsprechenden Leuten auf die Finger, wer weiß? 

Wie Thomas sagte: abwarten, ob/was sich so bei Askari in Zukunft tut, meine Kristallkugel ist gerade in Reparatur... :q 

BeeJay #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Thomas sagte: abwarten, ob/was sich so bei Askari in Zukunft tut, meine Kristallkugel ist gerade in Reparatur... :q
> 
> BeeJay #h


 
#g  YIP #g

Und wenn es dann läuft, informiert mich, dann werde ich evtl. doch mal ne Bestellung in Erwägung ziehen. Immer nach Lüddinghausen zu fahren wegen besagten Erfahrungen in Duisburg, wäre mir dann doch zu weit, außerdem würde ich ja dann indirekt doch das dort erlebte Verhalten fördern, indem ich bei dem Konzern verkonsumiere. :q


----------



## Herbyg (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Nachdem ich diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt habe, kristallisiert sich für mich auf jeden Fall heraus, dass ich mein Angelzubehör sicherlich nicht bei Askari bestellen werde (habe ich bisher auch noch nicht, kann also nur die hier geschilderten Erfahrungen beurteilen). Auch wenn, wie einige hier meinen, die Fehlerquote bei Askari auch nicht größer ist, als bei anderen Versendern, so ist es doch doof, wenn gerade dann bei *meiner* Bestellung diese Fehler auftreten würden. :g :q 
Dann doch lieber bei meinem kleinen Angelshop in der Nähe einkaufen, viell. ein paar Cent mehr bezahlen, aber gleich sehen, was ich kaufe. 
Allerdings habe ich auch schon über ebay gekauft und manches Schnäppchen ergattern können. 
Als Fazit zu Askari, wie gesagt, wenn Probleme bereits im Vorfeld abzusehen sind, muss man dieses Risiko ja nicht eingehen.
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Rheincamper (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also , ich habe bisher ( letztes Jahr ) zweimal bei Askari bestellt und auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht :

1. Lieferung : zwei Artikel nicht lieferbar , 1 Artikel falsche Größe ( Spinner )
2. Lieferung : alle bestellten Artikel ( 12 Stück ) waren nicht lieferbar oder gerade ausverkauft.

Danach habe ich nie mehr dort bestellt.

Meine Empfehlung : Gerlinger !!

Von Bestellung per Internet ( mit online Verfügbarkeitsanzeige , Kreditkartenzahlung , sofortiger Bestätigungsmail ) bis Lieferung immer nur 48 Stunden.
Immer alle Artikel die ich bestellt hatte im Packet , nichts defekt.

Lobenswert auch die Rücknahme von Artikeln die nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprachen. Ein Anruf bei der Hotline und man erhält innerhalb von 24 h eine Freeway-Packetmarke zugesandt , mit der man das Packet kostenfrei ( ab 40 Euro Warenwert ) zurücksenden kann.

P.S.: Ich bin nicht dort angestellt und bekomme kein Geld von Gerlinger , sind nur meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Versandt.

Gruß ,
Rheincamper


----------



## The_Duke (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem sollten wir jetzt mal so fair sein und abwarten ob und was passiert.
> 
> Denn wenn das jetzt beim Chef selber angekommen ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das alles auf sich beruhen lässt.
> 
> ...



Es wird was passieren...nicht unbedingt unmittelbar, sondern eher mittelfristig.
Es ist eine Neuorganisation des Bestellshops in Arbeit...HIER nachzulesen.

Ihr könnt sicher sein, daß dieser Thread bei ASKARI mitgelesen wird 

Naja...und das mit der vielen Kohle für die vielen Tipps hier vom AB...auf diese Ideen sind schon die User im askarieigenen Forum gekommen :q :q...die ziehen sich auch nicht die Hosen mit der Kneifzange an  :q  :q 




			
				Herbyg schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt habe, kristallisiert sich für mich auf jeden Fall heraus, dass ich mein Angelzubehör sicherlich nicht bei Askari bestellen werde (habe ich bisher auch noch nicht, kann also nur die hier geschilderten Erfahrungen beurteilen). Auch wenn, wie einige hier meinen, die Fehlerquote bei Askari auch nicht größer ist, als bei anderen Versendern, so ist es doch doof, wenn gerade dann bei meiner Bestellung diese Fehler auftreten würden.
> Dann doch lieber bei meinem kleinen Angelshop in der Nähe einkaufen, viell. ein paar Cent mehr bezahlen, aber gleich sehen, was ich kaufe.
> Allerdings habe ich auch schon über ebay gekauft und manches Schnäppchen ergattern können.
> Als Fazit zu Askari, wie gesagt, wenn Probleme bereits im Vorfeld abzusehen sind, muss man dieses Risiko ja nicht eingehen.
> ...



Das "Risiko" bei ner Bestellung das Pech zu haben, daß was schief läuft, hast du überall bei jedem Versender...eine "0-Fehlerquote" gibt es nicht!
Nur seltsam, daß ausgerechnet so etwas jemand schreibt, der sich kurz drauf als ebay-Käufer zu erkennen gibt....wie ist denn da die Risikoeinschätzung?
Les dir doch mal durch, was so die Erfahrungen hier aufm Board mit ebay sind....ich denke mal, daß da ASKARI nicht die schlechtere Wahl ist.
Deswegen kann ich da deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich bin schon seit vielen Jahren zufriedener ASKARI-Kunde und habe mit QUELLE oder NECKERMANN schon viel schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht....würde deswegen diese jedoch nicht als schlecht oder als Saftladen bezeichnen.
Es ist immer eine Sache der Perspektive, wie etwas letztendlich aussieht.
Die positiven Postings dieses Threads werden wie es scheint gerne auch geflissentlich überlesen, bzw. wird ihnen nicht die gleiche Gewichtung gegeben, wie den negativen Postings. 
Ein Dozent von mir sagte einmal:
_Es ist immer leichter mit den Wölfen zu heulen, als sich gegen den Wind zu stellen._
Gegen etwas zu reden ist meistens mehr angesehen, als etwas zu loben oder sich zufrieden darüber zu äußern...wohl aus Angst, daß man als zu unkritisch gelten könnte.


----------



## Herbyg (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Das "Risiko" bei ner Bestellung das Pech zu haben, daß was schief läuft, hast du überall bei jedem Versender...eine "0-Fehlerquote" gibt es nicht!
> Nur seltsam, daß ausgerechnet so etwas jemand schreibt, der sich kurz drauf als ebay-Käufer zu erkennen gibt....wie ist denn da die Risikoeinschätzung?.


Bei ebay weiß ich genau wie weit ich gehen kann, wenn ich auf einen Artikel biete. Bis auf eine waren alle meine Erfahrungen positiv und die negative Erfahrung war bei dem Preis von 2,00 Euro auch problemlos zu verkraften.


			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Les dir doch mal durch, was so die Erfahrungen hier aufm Board mit ebay sind....ich denke mal, daß da ASKARI nicht die schlechtere Wahl ist.
> Deswegen kann ich da deine Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen.
> Ich bin schon seit vielen Jahren zufriedener ASKARI-Kunde und habe mit QUELLE oder NECKERMANN schon viel schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht....würde deswegen diese jedoch nicht als schlecht oder als Saftladen bezeichnen.


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wo bitte habe ich mit einem Wort von einem Saftladen gesprochen oder überhaupt eine negative Bewertung zu dieser Firma abgegeben?? Im Gegenteil habe ich geschrieben, dass ich *für mich* aufgrund der hier geschilderten Vorkommnisse eine Bewertung vorgenommen habe und dort eben aus diesem Fazit, welches ich *ausschließlich für mich* gezogen habe, nichts bestellen werde.


			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen etwas zu reden ist meistens mehr angesehen, als etwas zu loben oder sich zufrieden darüber zu äußern...wohl aus Angst, daß man als zu unkritisch gelten könnte.


Aber meine eigene Beurteilung und Meinung lässt Du mir schon noch, oder? #h :q 

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@ Rheincamper
Dito  #6 
Die Sonderangebotsliste braucht sich vor keinem anderen Billigangebot verstecken - im Gegenteil, und trotz der günstigen Preise klappts wie am Schnürchen und selbst fehlende/verlorene Rücksendebelege sind nicht gleich ein Beinbruch. Das nenne ich fittten Versand!   

Wer Großgeräte wie Rollen oder Ruten im Billigversand ohne unzureichenden Service kauft oder ohne sich des Services zu versichern ist selber schuld.   #y 

Kleinteile im Megapack auf Vorrat sind ja eh kein Problem - sollte man bloß nicht knappsen. Ich habe etwas  :g Lagerplatz und dann gehen Schnur, Haken, Köder und Verbinder auch nicht so schnell aus - zeitkritischer Versand ist dabei doch (ziemlich) unwichtig. 

Am besten = unproblematischsten ist IMMER ein Angelshop in der Nähe. Wenn die zu unqualifiziertes Zeug oder zu unqualifizierte Preise haben muss man zwangsläufig im Versand bestellen. 

Aber wie in einem guten Restaurant - wo der erfahrene Chefkoch auch mal an den Tisch kommt (sich traut  ) gilt hier nach meiner Erfahrung und Erkenntnis folgende Faustregel:
Wenn man mit dem Chef persönlich (ver)handelt klappt das  #6 

An dieser Stelle mal vielen Dank und besten Gruß an alle Selbständigen/Chefs mit denen ich in letzten Jahren (ver)handelte  #h hat echt Spaß gemacht und das Wissen erweitert! #6  #6  #6  
Und Einkaufen kann auch Spaß + Befriedigung über das gut gekaufte bringen (im Gegensatz zu dem Hauptthema hier).

Irgendwelche "Billigkräfte" bringen für unsereins ( :g ) einfach nicht das nötige Potential auf - in Beratung, Service und Problemen, thats fact. Da können supergünstige Augenwischerpreise auch nicht drüber weg helfen und trösten - selber schuld wer drauf reinfällt  #y 

Man kann Askari immerhin wünschen daß sie dem unrühmlichen Beispiel der Super-duper #1 in Europa  - Moritz - nicht folgen und entsprechende Maßnahmen treffen. 

Mit Billigstprodukten und einer Hyper-Duper-Monster-Produktbeschreibung Kundenverarschung  zu betreiben wird auf Dauer den Ruf kräftig(st) verderben, genauso wie große Unzuverlässigkeiten in Logistik und Belieferung. Eine gute Logistik ist wie ein guter Projektplan, wenn man es eben trotzdem schafft!


----------



## The_Duke (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Herbyg schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ebay weiß ich genau wie weit ich gehen kann, wenn ich auf einen Artikel biete. Bis auf eine waren alle meine Erfahrungen positiv und die negative Erfahrung war bei dem Preis von 2,00 Euro auch problemlos zu verkraften.
> 
> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Wo bitte habe ich mit einem Wort von einem Saftladen gesprochen oder überhaupt eine negative Bewertung zu dieser Firma abgegeben?? Im Gegenteil habe ich geschrieben, dass ich *für mich* aufgrund der hier geschilderten Vorkommnisse eine Bewertung vorgenommen habe und dort eben aus diesem Fazit, welches ich *ausschließlich für mich* gezogen habe, nichts bestellen werde.
> 
> ...



Herby...ich hab nicht gesagt, daß du von einem Saftladen gesprochen hast...so weit bin ich des Lesens noch mächtig 
Das war beispielhaft für eine möglich Beurteilungsmöglichkeit in Bezug auf QUELLE und NECKERMANN wegen meinen Erfahrungen. Keiner hat ASKARI oder sonst nen Online-Shop als Saftladen bezeichnet.

Daß du nur deine Meinung abgegeben hast ist doch sonnenklar...schließlich stellst du hier keine Axiome auf...ich habe nur darauf reagiert, indem ich meine Meinung dazu gesagt habe...mehr nicht.
Wenn du dir eine Meinung oder ein Urteil nur vom Hörensagen bildest...warum nicht? Jedem seine eigene Sache #c  und jeder wie er will!

Der Spruch mit den Wölfen heulen hatte nix mit dir zu tun...das war eine allgemeine Meinung zu solchen Meinungsthreads und dieses Zitat hatte seine Herkunft aus einer Lehrstunde über Gruppendynamik.

Ist hier öfters ein Problem, daß das geschriebene Wort nicht oder nur unzureichend Gedanken/Emotionen ausdrücken kann...und somit zu Missverständnissen führen kann. Meine Reaktion auf dein Posting sollte dich in keinster Weise angreifen...ich habe mich nur damit auseinander gesetzt und versucht meinen Standpunkt zu schildern.
Also locker bleiben #h ...deine Meinung ist für dich die Richtige, weil du sie ja sonst nicht hättest....und was andere dazu meinen, ist deren ihre Meinung und nur wiederum für sie richtig  und für deine eigene Meinung unerheblich.

Mit dieser Einstellung bin ich hier bisher gut gefahren


----------



## C.K. (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Kurz vor meinen Jahresurlaub werde ich auch noch ein Info`s  für Euch in die Runde werfen. 
Ich kann Euch versichern, dass an den beschrieben Problemen jetzt und in Zukunft mit Hochdruck gearbeitet wird, um manche Fehler dauerhaft abzustellen, da man diesen Thread in der Leitungsebene ernst nimmt. 

Askari mit anderen Unternehmen wie Neckermann zu vergleichen, halte ich etwas für gewagt, ich glaube wenn es gut besuchte Foren ( wie dieses hier :q) zum Thema Katalogversand geben würde, würden sicherlich solche Themen wie dieses hier, auch dort stehen.

Zum anderen muss man Firmen zugestehen, auch Fehler zu machen. Ich glaube keiner hier kann von sich behaupten, dass in seinen Berufsumfeld alles glatt geht. 
Zum anderen finde ich es schon als einen Anfang, dass die Geschäftsleitung überhaupt den Schneid hat, Fehler einzugestehen.
Warten wir doch mal die Zukunft ab, was sich dort für Änderungen einstellen.


----------



## Jörg2 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo,

nachdem ich den Thread nun durchgelesen habe komme ich zu folgender Aussage: 

Nie würde ich bei dieser Firma etwas bestellen, was der Geschäftsführer dort an Ausreden vom Stapel gelassen hat ist unglaublich. Er hätte lieber zu dem Thema schweigen sollen als sich solch ein Armutszeugnis auszustellen. Solche Antworten (Ausreden) kann man aktzeptieren wenn diese von einem einfachen Mitarbeiter kommen, aber nicht von der Geschäftsleitung.

Ich sehe also aufgund der getroffenen Aussage vom Geschäftsführer keine Chancen auf Besserung, da auch ein besserer Ablauf in der Bestellannahme\Onlineshop nichts an der grundlegenden Einkaufspolitik des Unternehmens ändern wird. Wer sollte dort Prozesse  von sich aus optimieren, wenn der Geschäftsführer die Ursachen nicht kennt oder ernst nimmt. 

Da ich aus dem Handel kommen und es mein Job ist Prozesse zu optimieren denke ich ziehmlich genau zu wissen wo von ich rede. Besonders die Ausreden kommen mir sehr bekannt vor.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Herbyg (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Herby...ich hab nicht gesagt, daß du von einem Saftladen gesprochen hast...so weit bin ich des Lesens noch mächtig
> Das war beispielhaft für eine möglich Beurteilungsmöglichkeit in Bezug auf QUELLE und NECKERMANN wegen meinen Erfahrungen. Keiner hat ASKARI oder sonst nen Online-Shop als Saftladen bezeichnet.


 
:g na gut, The_Duke, hatte sich halt so gelesen, da es direkt unter meinem zitierten Posting stand. Na denn isses ja gut. :q :q :q 

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Timmy4903 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo,

ich gehöre hier wohl eher zu den Außenseitern, wenn ich sage, dass ich mit Askari bislang immer gut gefahren bin! Gerade in den Anfangszeiten meiner Angel"karriere" habe ich dort häufig bestellt, um einfach erstmal eine kostengünstige Grundausstattung mein Eigen nennen zu können. Und es hat immer alles bestens und reibungslos funktioniert.

Einziges Manko was ich bislang verspürt habe, ist die mangelnde Kundendatenänderung im Onlinebereich! Dort muß man erst über eine Hotline die Daten ändern lassen und dieses dauert dann 2-3 Tage. Ergo, erst dann kann man wieder das Onlineprotal nutzen.

Die letzte Bestellung wurde von mir und 2 Kollegen getätigt. Bei unserem kurz bevorstehenden Schwedenurlaub haben wir den entschluß gefasst, die ganzen Kleinteile bei Askari zu erwerben, da man hier über Menge einfach gute Angebote bekommt. Wir haben für 250,- Euro Kleinteile bestellt. Was soll ich sagen? Die Liste war entsprechend lang. Rübergefaxt, 4 Tage später war ein großes Paket mit fast allen Sachen da. Lediglich ein paar Spinner und 2 Packen Bienenmaden fehlten.
Von daher alles bene!!!

Ich hoffe, dass wenn mich der Weg wieder einmal zu Askari führen sollte, ich weiterhin so positiv reden werde.
Sonstige Angelhardware erwerbe ich mittlerweile bei 2 Angelhändlern meines Vertrauens. Ab einer gewissen Qualitätsstufe( und damit verbunden auch der preisliche Anstieg) erwarte ich einfach eine kompetente Beratung, die über Internet oder Telefon einfach nicht erbracht werden kann.


----------



## Fotomanni (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Heute ist meine Nachlieferung gekommen. Jetzt ist alles da, alles richtig, nichts falsch. Es geht also schon.

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Rodgau
Manfred


----------



## omer (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Letzte Bestellung: Sonntag 12.Juni; 
Hauptsächlich Kleinteile (Blei, Haken, Wirbel...)
Wert über 200 Euro.

Bis auf den Schirm der nachgeliefert wird, alles vollständig.

Angekommen am Donnerstag 16.Juni.

Ich hab schon sehr viele Sachen, bei vielen verschiedenen Versendern im Internet bestellt (nicht nur Angelkram), fehlerfrei und perfekt war noch keiner.

Ist glaube ich auch ein Unding. Und es wäre auch langweilig wenn alles und alle fehlerfrei "funktionieren" würde. 

Also: Locker bleiben :g

CU

PS.: Birnenblei 80 Gramm im Angelladen 1,30 Eu ---- Askari  2 Stück 1,25 EUro

Rollen, Bissanzeiger und ähnliches kaufe ich trotzdem beim Angelladen um die Ecke


----------



## Micky (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Haben unsere Großbestellung vor 2 Wochen abgegeben und die Ware 4 Tage nach unserem Bestellfax erhalten. Bis auf 3-4 Kleinteile (wird noch nachgeliefert) haben wir alles bekommen.

#6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also Wirbel von Askari werde ich nie wieder benutzen mir ist heute beim Drill eines ziehmlich großen Butts (könnt sogar n Steinbutt gewesen sein) kurz vor der Landung der Wirbel einfach Durchgebrochen . Angeblich hatte er eine tragkraft von ca 15 kg . Trotzdem brach der Wirbel und die 27er Schnur die eindeutig weniger hält blieb heil .

Hab dann grad eben mit nem anderen Wirbel n Belastungstest gemacht und der brach ebenfalls !


----------



## Fliegenfänger (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Die Sache mit den Wirbeln kann ich nur bestätigen. Mir ist selbiges passiert, die Hochsewirbel der Marke "Perca" mit Tragkraftangabe 32kg haben weniger gehalten als die geflochtene Schnur, die mit 22kg angegeben war. Der größte Ärger war für mich, daß ich die Wirbel aus der Verpackung genommen u. in der Gerätebox mit Markenware gemischt hatte. Hinterher mußte ich alle Wirbel testen. Dieses Zeug kaufe ich garantiert nicht wieder. Vor etwa 3 Jahren war ich allerdings angenehm überrascht, auch das muß ich sagen: ich hatte eine Rolle von Cormoran bestellt die nicht mehr lieferbar war. Dafür schickte man mir ein anderes Modell von Cormoran in gleicher Größe, das im Katalog 20€ mehr kostete zum gleichen Preis. Da habe ich mich ausnahmsweise als "Kunde König" gefühlt.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Das mit den Wirbeln ist aber (leider) nicht nur bei Askari so, sondern bei fast allen "preiswerten" Wirbeln aller Hersteller/Vertreiber so.
Deswegen musste ich ja leider auf die teuren Crosslocks umsteigen, zumindest bei den Methoden/Fischarten, wo die Tragkraft des Wirbels im Verhältnis zur Größe wichtig ist.


----------



## The_Duke (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Wirbeln ist aber (leider) nicht nur bei Askari so, sondern bei fast allen "preiswerten" Wirbeln aller Hersteller/Vertreiber so.



Genau so siehts aus! Bei bestimmten Kleinteilen zu sparen, heisst falsch zu sparen.
Grade bei Wirbeln...da fischt man mit hochwertiger Schnur, technisch ausgreiften Rollen, HighTec-Ruten und Tophaken...tja...und dann rödelt man das Ganze teure und hochwertige Equipment mit nem billigen Centartikel zusammen...
Erscheint mir nicht besonders ratsam und clever  #c 
Wo ich gerne zu günstigem Zubehör greife, ist bei Bleien...da kann ich nicht viel falsch machen. Solange es absäuft und nicht oben treibt ist die Qualität für mich i.O.  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



> Wo ich gerne zu günstigem Zubehör greife, ist bei Bleien...da kann ich nicht viel falsch machen. Solange es absäuft und nicht oben treibt ist die Qualität für mich i.O


Auch hier kann es je nach Verwendung aber durchaus auch sinnvoll sein, zu bestimmten Formen/Ausführungen zu greifen.
Wenn man z. B. bei bestimmten Montagen (Meeresangeln, pickern etc.) Verhedderungen vermeiden will - aber im Grundatz schon richtig.

Ist halt wie immer: 
Für spezielle Methoden braucht man spezielles Gerät, das dann meist auch teurer weil in geringeren Stückzahlen hergestellt als das "Universaltackle".


----------



## Micky (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Zur Info zum Posting (107): 
Askari hat gestern *ALLE* restlichen Kleinteile nachgeliefert.

Shorty hat gestern gegen 14uhr mal bei Askari angerufen wann die Ware nachgeliefert wird. Kaum hatte er aufgelegt klingelte der Postbote an der Tür und überreichte das Päckchen. Hätte er mal 2 Minuten gewartet und seine Telefonkosten gespart :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hatte auch schonmal das die mir ne teurere Rolle geschickt haben weil die andere nicht lieferbar war .
Aber das mit dem Wirbel hat mich wirklich geärgert , zumal der in dem Moment nichtmal wirklich stark belastet war .
Also ein Wirbel in der größe sollte den Drill eines Butts problemlos überstehn ...


----------



## Kurzer (11. August 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

So, jetzt muss ich Askari mal wieder loben und das mit einem Beispiel belegen. Ich sags gleich vorweg: "Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Askari!"

Ich habe Freitag "ONLINE" 2 Ruten bestellt. Gestern Abend lag ein Zettel der Post im Briefkasten und ne halbe Stunde später hatte ich beide Ruten in der Hand. Super Abwicklung, schnelle Lieferung und wieder mal keine Probleme, auch bei Onlinebestellungen.

Gruß


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich möchte auch was dazu sagen wenn ich darf.

Also, als erstes ist das was apportier dackel da erlebt hat bestimmt keine tolle Erfahrung gewesen. Hast mein Mitgefühl apportier dackel.#h

Ich möchte allerdings auch nicht unerwähnt lassen, daß ich mit meiner bisher einzigen Bestellung bei Askari auf fast keine Probleme gestoßen bin. Die Lieferung erfolgte zwar nicht ganz so schnell wie auf der Startseite "versprochen" wird, war allerdings nach 5 Tagen vollständig und gut verpackt angekommen. Der bestellte Schnurklipp war zu klein (eigene Schuld), ein paar Wobbler gefielen mir in Natura dann doch  nicht und die Storm Wild eye swim bite shads in 16 cm und einem enormen Gewicht kamen mir beim anfassen dann doch etwas heftig vor.Sämtliche Verpackungen waren von mir geöffnet worden.
Die genannten Artikel hatte ich zusammen mit dem dafür vorgesehenen Vordruck unfrei nach Askari zurückgeschickt. Die DHL bedankte sich und kassierte dafür 12 Euro von Askari!:r
Askari behält sich für eine Rücksendung/Ersatzlieferung einen Zeitraum von 14 Tagen vor. Meine Ersatzlieferung war nach 7 Tagen da.#6
Ein Begleitschreiben teilte mir mit, daß die nachbestellten storm natural eyes swim bite shads in 11cm nachgeliefert würden. Finde ich in Ordnung.
Bei der mittlerweile angekommenden Nachlieferung haben sich die Askari Leute jetzt aber leider vertan. Es kam ein Storm Mid Thunder Wobbler in 12cm im Firetiger Look?#c Da mir der allerdings ganz gut gefällt, werde ich ihn in meine Sammlung aufnehmen.
Insgesamt gesehen, kann ich was meine Erfahrungen mit Askari betrifft also eigentlich nur gutes berichten. Auch die telefonische Erreichbarkeit ist sehr gut, die Gespräche mit Askari Mitarbeitern verliefen durchaus angenehm.

Trotzdem sollte man als Boardie immer ein offenes Ohr dafür haben was andere für Erfahrungen gemacht haben. 

*Denn was heute anderen passiert kann mir morgen selbst passieren!

*Frage an die Moderatoren: Wäre es nicht möglich ein Bewertungsportal fest im Board zu integrieren? Dies wäre doch sicherlich im Sinne der Member und der Händler und könnte dem Einen oder Anderen sicherlich ein wenig mehr Gefühl von Sicherheit geben.


----------



## heinzrch (11. August 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Habe bisher fünf mal bei Askari bestellt, die Ware war immer o.k., allerdings haben sie mir zweimal per Nachnahme geschickt, obwohl Vorkasse (Kreditkarte) vereinbart war.
Auf telefonische Reklamation unter Angabe der Kundennummer wurde einmal der Nachnahmebetrag sofort gutgeschrieben und beim zweiten Mal kam ein Verrrechnungsscheck (Reklamation per e-mail).
Kann also nix negatives sagen.
Außerdem gibts bei Askari immer wieder absolute Hammerschnäppchen, wo auch die Versandkonkurenz alt aussieht (Beispiele: Penn 09 LH für 39€, oder Aktuell die Daiwa Advantage für ca. 150€...)
Hab gestern meine 6. Bestellung rausgeschickt, die Kogha Legend Antik Retro Ruten.
Bin mal gespannt, ob so eine fernost-handmade Rute was taugt.
Und wenn nicht, schick ich sie einfach zurück.
Ich poste euch, wie es mir ergangen ist (und auch nen Test der Kogha Legend Ruten)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. August 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich finde Askari super da ich dort bei 6 Bestellungen auch nie das kleinste Problem hatte. Letztens habe ich auch für 150€ dort bestellt und es lief alles super. Lieferzeit; 3 Werktage


----------



## tidecutter (11. August 2005)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

hab bei denen auch ca. drei mal bestellt. unterm strich war das ok. einmal war ein falscher artikel mit drin und es war auch was nicht lieferbar. aber ich hab da eher ein dickes fell bei solchen kleinigkeiten. es ging bei dem paket um kleinteile.

der genannte gerlinger ist zwar etwas teurer vom gefühl her aber da war bisher immer alles top. aber das ist ja auch die quadratur des kreises im handel.


----------



## RobinDUB (26. September 2007)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Askari pff... lieber kauf ich beim Händler ein! Mein Freund und ich bestellten uns im Askari Boilies,Forellis und Angelschnur  
(Wir hatten am Anfagn der Sommerferien bestellt)
Ok,die angelschnur war schnell da- aber die forellis und boilies waren nicht mehr auf lager und wir dachten hmm naja die paar tage können wir auch noch warten so...  So  mitte der Ferien wurden wir ungeduldig er rief im askari an und die sagten nur jaja die kommen schon noch (so in etwa ) am Ende der ferien hatten wir es dann endlich - WoW ca. 4,5 Wochen liferzeit echt schnell! 
Also dann fahr ich doch lieber in ein Angelshop


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich kauf meine sachen eigentlich grundsätzlich beim ortsansässigen Händler. Hab dann mal ein bisschen im Onlineshop von Askari gestöbert und mich hinreißen lassen, ein paar Wobbler und etwas Kleinzeugs zu bestellen. Die Ware kam nach drei oder vier Tagen an. Alles war wie bestellt und in Ordnung. Fast jedenfalls. 
Zwei Kleinteile waren nicht lieferbar. OK, kann passieren, war auch nicht so wild. Zwei Wochen später wurden die Teile nachgeliefert. Auf der Rechnung war zu meinem Erstaunen erneut Porto aufgeführt. 
Anruf bei Askari, keine Chance. Man bestand auf das Porto.
Ich hab´s auch gezahlt. Mit Sicherheit wird Askari von mir nie wieder eine Bestellung erhalten. 
Der Betrag war zwar Firlefanz, aber da bin ich aus Prinzip pingelig.

Ralf


----------



## ajaekel (27. September 2007)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich zu diesen Askari-Threads keinen Beitrag leisten - jetzt mache ich es doch.

Ich glaube man kann das generell ziemlich auf den Punkt bringen. Fakt ist, dass Askari ein Großhandel ist und scheinbar für die Abwicklung von Bestellungen keinen ausgereiften oder zumindest fehleranfälligen Workflow hat. Fakt ist auch, dass Askari günstig ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man bei Askari nur kaufen, wenn man genau weiß, was man will oder braucht. Die Hauseigenen Marken sind für die meisten Angler hier keine Alternative zu den teureren Markenartikeln - ich lasse davon auch die Finger. Nicht nur, weil ich es schöner finde, wenn ich eine Shimano oder Balzer-Rute/Rolle in der halte (klar. vielleicht auch ein bisschen Penisneid :g), sondern auch, weil ich es schon getestet habe und enttäuscht wurde. Aber man kann von 10-Euro Ruten auch keine Wunder erwarten - das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt eben auch bei den hauseigenen Marken.

Wenn man aber weiß, was man will ist man bei Askari immer gut aufgehoben - glücklich kann man sich schätzen, wenn man einen Askari in der Nähe hat - dann hat man nicht das Risiko der fehleranfälligen Online-Bestellung und des eher schlechten Kundenservices.

Die Mitarbeiter in den Askari-Läden sind meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall bemüht und manchmal hat man auch einen Angler dabei. Aber wie gesagt - man weiß ja, was man will. Auf Beratung sollte man sich dort lieber nicht verlassen.

Ich habe z.B. bei Askari im letzten Jahr 4 Freilaufrollen von Balzer (Balzer Metallica) während einer Rabatt-Aktion gekauft und glatte 30,- Euro gegenüber jedem anderen Online-Shop gespart.

Liebe Grüße,
Achim


----------



## guetselman (27. September 2007)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



ajaekel schrieb:


> [...]glücklich kann man sich schätzen, wenn man einen Askari in der Nähe hat - dann hat man nicht das Risiko der fehleranfälligen Online-Bestellung und des eher schlechten Kundenservices.



So seh ichs auch. Habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon einige male online bestellt, ist zum Glück auch immer gut gegangen. Ein mulmiges Gefühl war aber stets dabei....
Seitdem aber der Laden hier in Langenfeld aufgemacht hat, brauch ich diesen Nervenkitzel nicht mehr.

Von den Hausmarken kann ich auch nur abraten, wengleich man auch da wirklich Preis/Leistung beachten sollte. Für den 4-mal-im Jahr Angler sind manche Sachen sicher völlig ausreichend.
Kleinscheiss kauf ich da wirklich gerne und viel ;-)


----------



## Zwiebel (30. September 2007)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hi #h

Also zum Thema Askari muss ich auch mal etwas los lassen! :r


Habe mir im Internet bei Askari ein paar Ruten rausgesucht 3 stück an der zahl dann noch 3 Rollen dazu und noch einige andere sachen.....habe mir das alles schön ausgedruckt und ab nach Askari ist ja hier gleich bei mir um die Ecke.

Habe dann da nach langem suchen alles gefunden, nur komischerweise war jeder Artikel in dem Laden 200% oder noch mehr teurer als im Internet|bigeyes....begründung war dann..... ja sie haben hier Service was sie im Internet nicht haben.
Ich sagte..... leute ne so nicht nicht mit mir! :r

Entweder ich bekomme das für den Preis oder ihr könnt euren Ramsch behalten weil von Service merke ich hier nix!
Naja habe dann alles für den Preis bekommen.


Aber nun der Hammer war gestern wieder im Laden da wollte jemand einen Schirm kaufen. Es war aber keine Erdstange dabei so musste er einen Verkäufer holen der hat dann eine Stange gesucht und meinte anschliessend...... das nächste mal müssen sie selber suchen wir sind ein mitnahme Discounter! 

HALLO wollen die einen VERARSCHEN? :r
Ausserdem in dem Laden zu 95% Verkäufer OHNE Fachwissen! echt traurig sowas!


----------



## butje_hh (30. September 2007)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich habe schon vieles bei Askari gekauft und war immer sehr zufrieden, allerngs würe ich niemls Ruten oder Rollen dort kaufen, aber mein langer Gummi Regenmantel für 3,95 war der Hammer, und auch Kleinteile sind absolut zufriedenstellend und saubillig.:vik: 
ALlerdings Dinge die 100% funzen müssen würde ich auch nur zum Teil dort kaufen


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

War vor 2 Wochen auf der Neueröffnung von Askari.ok der Laden gefäält mir.Bis auf Boilis ist hier alles biliger.Na super dann mal losgestöbert,direkt mal eine Rute ausgesucht Die Browning Ambition Feeder 300cm.Für 40Euro.Bzw ich habe sie mir nciht ausgesuch ..ich wollte eigentlich eine andere aber habe mich dann von Eltern und einem Alten Hasen überreden lassen mir diese zu holen.Wollte dann Fragen wie viele Wechselspitzen die Rute hat (bekanntlich mehr als eine!) .
Bin dann zu einem Mittarbeiter marschiert und habe nachgefragt.
:"Wie viele Wechselspitzen hat diese Rute? ,,  Antwort:""ÄÄäöööääää ja äöööööäää MUSS ich mal den Chef fragen!,, Ok er hat dann den Chef gefragt .der ihm  dann antowrtete :2.
Nachdem ich mir noch diverses kleinzeuch geholt hatte bin ich dann zur Kasse marschiert,und gesagt das er mir bitte die 2te Wechselspitze geben soll.
Er ist dann ca für 20minuten in sein 'archiv' gegangen und hat dann gesucht und gesucht! 
Nachdem hinter mir dann eine 25meter lange Schlange war (merke *Groshandel* mit *vielen Kunden* die *wenig Zeit* haben!) |krach:|krach: kam er dann wider und meinte er hätte keine spitze!|bigeyes
Hab die Rute dann 50%biliger bekommen:g(ist wirklich ne super Rute!)

Habe dann vor 2 wochen en Zeitungsartikel gelesen in dem stand:
Askari Mitarbeiter gesucht!!!
*Keine Anglerischen kentnisse Nötig!!#d

*Naja zur online Bestellung kann ich jetzt ncits sagen weil ich no nicht (bei 2 bestellungen) Probleme damit hatte!


----------



## Holtenser (13. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo

Mh bin bis jetzt immer gut gefahren mit Askari, habe mir da einmal eine Matchrute bestellt die eine kleine blase auf dem Blank hatte. Stelle mit kreide markiert und eingeschickt.
1 Woche später war die neue Rute da.
Auch bei Kleinteilen kann man nichts falsch machen eine Pose ist eine Pose etc..
Habe bis jetzt 6mal bestellt und war immer zufrieden.

Gruss

Holtenser


----------



## Angelgage (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo wie bei mir nach 3 wochen habe ich es dann auch gelasen und war bei meinem Händler mache das auch ist echt besser .
Werde auch nicht mehr bei Askari was kaufen .
Ist echt schade sowas aber was will man machen bei sowas .


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Moinsen!

Ich lass es auch sein mit Bestellungen bei Angelversandhäusern (hier mal nicht Askari, hoffe mal, dieser "Off-Topic" wird mir verziehen).

Da gibt man E-Mail-Adresse & Telefonnumer an, und trotzdem wird einfach mal ein "Alternativartikel" eingepackt? Und ich hab dann die Rennerei, den Mist wieder zurückzufrachten?

Und dann andere Artikel, die teils mehr, teils weniger große Mängel aufweisen... Habe echt den Eindruck, dass Ware, die andere (im Ladengeschäft) nicht kaufen oder umgetauscht haben, im Versandhandel rausgeknüppelt wird, in der Hoffnung, dass der Empfänger die Faust in der Tasche macht und die Klappe hält;+
:v
Neee, ich halte mich weiter an meinen ortsansässigen Dealer. Auch wenn der nicht alles hat, kann der doch die meisten Sachen bestellen (auch wenn´s was länger dauert). Und man kann die Geschichten angucken und in die Hand nehmen, bevor man zur Kasse geht... ich lass Geiz Geiz sein und leg dafür lieber mal nen Taler mehr hin!!


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo!

Ich kann 100% das gleiche Lied singen wie "apportier_dackel".

Man hat meine Bestellungen dann nach ein paar Anrufen gefunden.


Sonst hatte ich auch das Problem, dass Produkte nicht lieferbar sind.
Nach mehreren Monaten dann nachgeliefert wurden oder die Bestellung der fehlenden Positionen von Ask. storniert wurde.

Hat Askari keine elektron. Lagerhaltung |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dann hatte ich auch noch das Problem, dass GuFis so hart waren, das sich der Schwanz nicht bewegte.

Askari?  Nie wieder #h


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ach... uns Askari ist oft nich günstiger als der Laden um die Ecke.
Ramsch und Centartikel mal ausgenommen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo habe auch das Lieferproblem bei Askari...Habe vor ca 5 Wochen zwei Rollen bestellt und warte heute noch. Vor 3 Tagen wurde mir jedoch per Tel. versprochen diese noch vor dem Osterwochenende zu erhalten. Bin gespannt ... Will Ostern nach Eicherscheid zum ForellenPuff, und habe die Rollen extra dafür bestellt. Gruß Mike


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Zum Thema Askari ist billiger als Andere Läden!
Mir ist aufgefallen das ein kleiner Boiliroller größe 20mm 30Euro kostet und bei meinem Dealer 22Euro nur der Roller ist halt Viel Größer!!aber auch 20mm!!
Nur das zum Thema Askari ist immer billiger.

(besonders was Partikel angeht mais und hanf sind ca 1/3 teurer)!!


----------



## Hai2 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Askari soll jeder nach bestem Gewissen handhaben. Ich werde dort auch keine Artikel mehr bestellen die den Wert von 10 Euro überschreiten. Gründe wurden ja schon einige genannt, aber ich will mich auchnochmal drüber aufregen ... wie kann es sein, dass sobald Artikel nachgeschickt werden müssen, weil sie nicht lieferbar sind erneut Porto draufgeschlagen wird??? In meinem Fall war sogar noch der Zuschlag für Überlänge doppelt berechnet. Nach einigen Telefonaten hat sich Askari zu ner Gutschrift des doppelt bezahlten Betrags durchgerungen...


----------



## neddi (14. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Zum Thema Askari ist billiger als Andere Läden!
> Mir ist aufgefallen das ein kleiner Boiliroller größe 20mm 30Euro kostet und bei meinem Dealer 22Euro nur der Roller ist halt Viel Größer!!aber auch 20mm!!
> Nur das zum Thema Askari ist immer billiger.
> 
> (besonders was Partikel angeht mais und hanf sind ca 1/3 teurer)!!



Wenn man nicht grade eine Großbestellung macht is Askari finde ich zumindest bei Kleinkram total überteuert, zumindest die "Kauf 10 bezahl die Hälfte" Sachen.

@hoffeichfangwas
Probier die GuFi's mal zu Kochen oder Die Flanken mit einem Lötkolben "einzuschlitzen" wie die Slottershads, hilft wunder


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Genau so isses.
Kennste die Sätze:
Ab 150Euro versand+Porto frei.
Ab 50Euro -5euro Gratis?!?
Ab 100Euro 10Euro Gratis?!? 

Naja ich finde die Online bestellungen nicht so super,
Was sollten die Askari Chef's daraus schließen? :

Auch ein 10.000qm² großes Logisticcenter hat fehler  !!!!


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (15. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also ich und ein Kumpel haben vor kurzem erst eine Bestellung getätigt bei Askari... na ja.. bisher ging immer alles glatt doch diesesmal fast 2 wochen Wartezeit... na ja...

doch manchmal hat man auch Glück... Der Vater meines Kumpels hatte mal eine Meeresrolle im Wert von 30 oder 40 Euro bestellt... Was kam... eine Salzwasserfeste Meeresrolle im Wert von 60 oder 70  Euro... ja der hat sich gefreut xD


----------



## pxrxx12 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@ karpfenchamp
Kann Dir nach mehr als 20 Askari Bestellungen  nur Recht geben.
Hatte eine einzige Reklamation und die wurde zügig und zu meiner Zufriedenheit abgewickelt.
Ansonsten keinerlei Beschwerden. B- Ware ware bisher auch nicht dabei. Ich glaube in dieser Hinsicht wird auch viel spekuliert, keiner weiss etwas genaues und der Rest kommt vom Hörensagen.
Bei den anderen großen wie Gerlinger (8 Bestellungen) und Schirmer ( 15 Bestellungen) war meine Rücksendungsquote wegen beschädigter Artikel deutlich größer.
Also, liebe Angelkollegen, bleibt mit Euren Feststellungen bitte auf dem Teppich.
Alle Angelversender kochen nur mit Wasser.


----------



## perchcatcher (17. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hatte von vier Bestellungen dreimal Probleme, allgemein bin ich mit der Qualität von Askari unzufrieden vieles ist einfach billiger Ramsch von dem ich mich als Anfänger verführen lassen hab.

Bestelle schon seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr da, nen guter Fachi ist minderstens zwei mal so gut. Ansonsten Angel Domäne oder Schirmer lief bis jetzt alles Top:m


----------



## pxrxx12 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



perchcatcher schrieb:


> Hatte von vier Bestellungen dreimal Probleme, allgemein bin ich mit der Qualität von Askari unzufrieden vieles ist einfach billiger Ramsch von dem ich mich als Anfänger verführen lassen hab.
> 
> Bestelle schon seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr da, nen guter Fachi ist minderstens zwei mal so gut. Ansonsten Angel Domäne oder Schirmer lief bis jetzt alles Top:m



Wenn ich billigen Ramsch bestelle und vor allem die superbilligen Hausmarken ordere, die nichts kosten  aber  Top-Qualität sein sollen, dann darf man sich nicht wundern. Habe bei Askari bisher nur bekannte Marken gekauft und die sind dort genauso gut wie beim "Fachi" um die Ecke,oder?


----------



## Platte (17. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Das vieleicht schon aber wenn mal was ist damit hast du die Probleme:
Versand
Kein Ersatz
Wartezeit
Dein Fachhändler vor Ort kann gleich erkennen ob es sich um Garantie handelt oder nicht.
Wenn ja bekommst gleich ne Neue mit.
Wenn nicht kann er dir Kulanzweise Ermäßigung oder Rabatt beim Neukauf anbieten.
Und fachliche Beratung bei der Auswahl ist mehr Wert als 5 Euro zu sparen....


----------



## feedex (17. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Askari..oh je!
Man könnte genau so gut eine Diskussion über den alleinigen Wahrheitsanspruch der Weltreligionen zwischen Fundamentalisten führen.

Askari ist billig, hat aber auch Schund im Programm.
Askari hat nur bedingten Service, der Fachhändler vor Ort ist eindeutig "umgänglicher".
Man muss wissen, was man bei Askari bestellt und worauf man sich einlässt.

Mit diesen drei Zeilen habe ich vermutlich sämtliche in der Geschichte dieses Boards gelaufenen Diskussionen über Askari zusammengefasst.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Platte schrieb:


> Dein Fachhändler vor Ort kann gleich erkennen ob es sich um Garantie handelt oder nicht.
> Wenn ja bekommst gleich ne Neue mit.




Na, ja, bei günstigeren Sachen vielleicht... Bei teurerem Gerät werden die Sachen auch erst mal eingeschickt, und dann entsprechend über den Hersteller abgewickelt. 

Prinzpiell: Man bekommt nie und bei keinem Anbieter mehr als man bezahlt. Das sollte jedem der einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat klar sein, und dann relativieren sich die sehr preisgünstigen Artikel zumindest in meiner Erwartungshaltung ans Produkt...

Gebt lieber ein paar € mehr aus, egal ob an der Ecke im Laden oder im Versandhandel, dann bekommt man auch mehr... Und wer sich z.B hier im AB über eine gute Rute vorinformiert kann die dann auch gerne bei Ask... kaufen, die haben durchaus auch gute Sachen im Program...


----------



## feedex (17. März 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

sorry....ich gehe off topic.

Schleien-Stefan....Deine Signatur ist genial!


----------



## Bxxasialemao (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

ich habe bei Askari bestellt und zwei Teile der Bestellung u.a. eine Fliegenfischer Weste waren nicht mit im Paket.
Telefonische Reklamation brachte gar nichts, ich wurde vertröstet. Androhung meine Rechtsmittel auszunutzen wurden zunächst ignoriert, dann bekam ich doch noch einen Anruf einer Frau, die vollmundig Lösung versprach.
Heute, eine Woche nach dem Gespräch immer noch nichts und jetzt habe ich die Faxen echt dicke.
Askari bekommt von mir eine Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges, meine Forderung übergebe ich meinem RA per Rechtsschutz und bei Askari bestelle ich nie wieder.
Eine absolute Frechheit, da gebe ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und kaufe zukünftig nur noch im seriösen Fachhandel - bei Askari weiß offensichtlich niemand so recht was der andere tut - ein Armutszeugnis.:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v


----------



## Lionhead (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Brasialemao schrieb:


> ich habe bei Askari bestellt und zwei Teile der Bestellung u.a. eine Fliegenfischer Weste waren nicht mit im Paket.
> Telefonische Reklamation brachte gar nichts, ich wurde vertröstet. Androhung meine Rechtsmittel auszunutzen wurden zunächst ignoriert, dann bekam ich doch noch einen Anruf einer Frau, die vollmundig Lösung versprach.
> Heute, eine Woche nach dem Gespräch immer noch nichts und jetzt habe ich die Faxen echt dicke.
> Askari bekommt von mir eine Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges, meine Forderung übergebe ich meinem RA per Rechtsschutz und bei Askari bestelle ich nie wieder.
> Eine absolute Frechheit, da gebe ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und kaufe zukünftig nur noch im seriösen Fachhandel - bei Askari weiß offensichtlich niemand so recht was der andere tut - ein Armutszeugnis.:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v


Ruhig Blut, spreche doch bitte erst einmal in Ruhe mit deinem Anwalt bevor du Drohungen ausstößt.

Denn deine Äußerungen könnten auch für Unmut sorgen. NAtürlich ist man sauer, wenn etwas nicht so geliefert wird, wie gewünscht.

Daraus sollte man für die Zukunft lernen. Ich persönlich lasse mir nach einigen schlechten Erfahrungen grundsätzlich die Lieferbarkeit von Artikel bestätigen bevor ich bestelle. 

Jan


----------



## hexe1501 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo 

also ich hab mir bei Askari ne angel rausgesucht, die vom preis-leistungsverhältnis her stimmt. bei den Händlern bei uns würde ich mind 30% mehr ausgeben... für das gleiche produkt... doch nun lese ich das es bei askari ja anscheinend größere probleme gibt... 
nun zu meinen bedenken, auf der HP von askari kann man bei der bestellung ja nur kreditkarte/nachnahme/bankeinzug angeben... ich bezahle eig immer per rechnung, wenn ich im inet einkaufe, denn was ist wenn die ware dann ni in ordnung ist... dann hat man nur scherereien um sein geld... 
wie läuft das bei askari? ziehen die sofort das geld ab, oder bekommt man erst seine ware und erst nach ablauf von der rückgabefrist wird abgebucht?


----------



## Bxxasialemao (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ruhig Blut , ich bin ganz ruhig !
Askari läßt mich jetzt über ein Woche zappeln, hat heute wieder nicht reagiert. Da bin ich auch garnicht weiter aufgeregt sondern es gibt heute eine Anzeige und fertig. Alles hat seine Grenzen, Askaria hat meine Reizschwelle mehr als überschritten, zumal von denen garnichts kommt und ich der einzige bin, der versucht die Sache zu lösen. Natürlich zu meinen Lasten : Telefon, Fax !
Absolute Lachnummer, kann ich nur vor warnen.#q#q#q


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Es tut mir leid - aber ich verstehe dich nicht!
Wo ist dein Problem? Ich kann doch niemandem Bertrug vorwerfen, weil ein Artikel nicht lieferbar ist. Oder hat man dir den ganzen Kaufpreis abgebucht - incl. der nicht gelieferten Artikel.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Brasialemao schrieb:


> ich habe bei Askari bestellt und zwei Teile der Bestellung u.a. eine Fliegenfischer Weste waren nicht mit im Paket.
> Telefonische Reklamation brachte gar nichts, ich wurde vertröstet. Androhung meine Rechtsmittel auszunutzen wurden zunächst ignoriert, dann bekam ich doch noch einen Anruf einer Frau, die vollmundig Lösung versprach.
> Heute, eine Woche nach dem Gespräch immer noch nichts und jetzt habe ich die Faxen echt dicke.
> Askari bekommt von mir eine Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges, meine Forderung übergebe ich meinem RA per Rechtsschutz und bei Askari bestelle ich nie wieder.
> Eine absolute Frechheit, da gebe ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und kaufe zukünftig nur noch im seriösen Fachhandel - bei Askari weiß offensichtlich niemand so recht was der andere tut - ein Armutszeugnis.:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v




Typisch Deutsch#d#d  Bei Dir ist wohl noch nie was schiefgelaufen, wo andere auf DICH warten mussten - haben die Dir auch gleich einen RA auf den Hals gehetzt|kopfkrat

Man man man|uhoh:


----------



## Master Hecht (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

also ich bin immer bestens damit klargekommen einmal war eine rolle kaputt direkt reklamiert und ne neue bekommen und das in zwei tagen also ich verstehe nicht warum es immer nur schlecht gemacht wird und wenn man keinen fachhändler in der nähe hat sowie ich dann ist das sehr gut...die leute die hier immer so große klappe haben verallgemeinern das immer sofort also lieber nachdenken und dann schreiben...


----------



## Bxxasialemao (19. Mai 2008)

*Das Niveau im Anglerboard*

ist ja so eine Sache, wie halt überall im Leben und an den Gewässern auch.
Wenn ich etwas bezahlt habe und die Ware dann nicht bekomme ist das nachdenkenswert und reklamationswürdig. Wenn diese Reklamation nachhaltig unter fadenscheiniger Hinhaltetaktik in die Länge gezogen wird, dann ist das nicht nur nicht kundenfreundlich sondern dann mache ich mir dazu meine Gedanken und der § 263 StGB ist da auch ganz eindeutig.
Ob ich da nun falsch liege oder nicht werden Juristen entscheiden, nicht ich .
Was daran typisch Deutsch sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Recht muß Recht bleiben, auch in einem Staate, der sich mehr und mehr zur Bananenrepublik entwickelt.
Sicher wird es immer Leute geben, die gute bedient wurden, ich gehöre im Falle der Firma Askari leider nicht dazu. 
Und daher gilt für mich ganz klar

ASKARI - NEVER AGAIN !!!

P.S.: Damit ist der Fall für mich jetzt hier im Board durch, können meinetwegen noch mehr drum schimpfen aber Kritik sollte sachlich bleiben, egal ob positive oder negative - scheint manch einer hier leider nicht zu schnallen


----------



## BigBen2 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hi All 
Ich werde Nie wieder was Bei Askari Kaufen.
Egal wo Mann Hinfährt seis nach Duisburg oder Lüdinghausen.
Jedesmal wei ich dort wahr und mir 2 neue Ruten holen wolte, wahren entweder nur 1 rute oder auch keine rute vorhanden und mann bekommt den Spruch " Die können wir bestellen. Das dauert dan so ca. 3 wochen". LOL
Dan Das bestellen im internet. HA HA HA 
Ich habe mir am 26.12.2010  Neopren socken Bestellt. Kurz darauf Kamm die Mail Die Socken sind zur Zeit nicht Lieferbar.
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 18 KW. Jeden Monat bekamm ich Diese Mail mit dem Termin.
Heute Neue Mail.  Neuer Liefertermin Voraussichtlich 21 KW.
Also blieb mir nur noch eins. Bei Assikari anrufen und die Bestellung Stonieren. ind der gesamten Wartezeit hätte ich schon längst wo anders die socken zum selben Preis bekommen.

Fazit Askari NIE WIEDER    ( Assi Kari)|krach:|krach:


----------



## Monster_ (30. April 2011)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hab vor 2 Tagen bei Askari bestellt und wurde gestern morgen verschickt. Heute steht beim Hermes Verfolgungsstatus das sich das Paket in Zustellung befindet und heute eigentlich ankommen müsste, jetz muss nur noch die Ware und die Qualität stimmen :q#6  sonst dauerts bei Hermes immer 3-4 Tage, da muss ich ja richtig Glück haben :m


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

@Monster hast du per Nachnahme Vorkasse oder Rechnung bestellt? Hab am Donnerstag bestell und sofort überwiesen aber noch keine Nachricht!|kopfkrat


----------



## Rotauge (30. April 2011)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Monster_ schrieb:


> Hab vor 2 Tagen bei Askari bestellt und wurde gestern morgen verschickt. Heute steht beim Hermes Verfolgungsstatus das sich das Paket in Zustellung befindet und heute eigentlich ankommen müsste, jetz muss nur noch die Ware und die Qualität stimmen :q#6  sonst dauerts bei Hermes immer 3-4 Tage, da muss ich ja richtig Glück haben :m



Wir versenden ebenfalls mit Hermes, waren bis jetzt immer zufrieden. Habe auch keine Reklamationen erhalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2011)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Wir versenden ebenfalls mit Hermes, waren bis jetzt immer zufrieden. Habe auch keine Reklamationen erhalten.




Wer ist denn "wir" ?|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## Monster_ (30. April 2011)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> @Monster hast du per Nachnahme Vorkasse oder Rechnung bestellt? Hab am Donnerstag bestell und sofort überwiesen aber noch keine Nachricht!|kopfkrat



ja habe per nachnahme gekauft da es damit schneller mit dem versand geht.
was hermes angeht, da vertraue ich lieber DHL bei den sind die pakete schon nach 1-2 tage da außer halt bei ausnahmen (weihnachten |rolleyes) und die haben besseren service, da kann man sich drauf verlassen.


----------



## Rotauge (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "wir" ?|kopfkrat
> 
> |wavey:



Wir, das ist unser Angelshop, den wir sozusagen als Familienunternehmen aufgezogen haben.


----------



## Fisherman (15. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich bestelle regelmäßig im Netz. Mit eigentlich immer guten Service. Guten Statusmeldungen, schneller Lieferung .. .

Jedoch jetzt, nach der 4. Bestellung, ist Askari mittlerweile ein rotes Tuch für mich:
keinerlei Statusmeldung, keine Versandmitteilung, lange Lieferzeiten, keine Möglichkeit der Lieferung durch DHL (arbeitnehmerfreundliche Depotmöglichkeit).
Standardauskunft der Hotline: Sehr hohes Aufkommen und jetzt ganz neu .. Vorkasse Paypal würde länger dauern.

Ich bin beindruckt. Ich denke, das muss ich mir nicht mehr antun, andere Mütter haben auch schone Töchter. 
#d


----------



## Rudelgurke (15. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

An sich habe ich auf Grund des Preises und der Qualität normal keine Probleme mit Askari. Allerdings warte ich seit 8 Wochen auf 3 bestellte Stippruten.
Ich bekomme zwar alle paar Wochen eine Mail, dass sie es nicht vergessen haben und nur auf die Lieferung warten. Allerdings frage ich mich, wer beliefert die und was kann da so lange dauern ?!^^


----------



## degl (15. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> An sich habe ich auf Grund des Preises und der Qualität normal keine Probleme mit Askari. Allerdings warte ich seit 8 Wochen auf 3 bestellte Stippruten.
> Ich bekomme zwar alle paar Wochen eine Mail, dass sie es nicht vergessen haben und nur auf die Lieferung warten. Allerdings frage ich mich, wer beliefert die und was kann da so lange dauern ?!^^



Vielleicht ist in China wieder mal ein "Sportevent"...........damals zur Olympiade hatten die Telefonisten mir mal einer deratige Auskunft gegenben(Sinngemäß: wg. der Olympiade wird erst in 2 Monaten wieder geliefert|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh

gruß degl


----------



## bombe20 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

den onlineversand von askari nutze ich definitiv nicht mehr. das dauert mir eindeutig zu lange. und nach meiner vorstellung sollte ein onlinegeschäftsabschluss incl. bezahlung über onlinebanking darauf hinauslaufen, dass nach geldeingang verpackt und versendet wird.
direkt im laden lässt, meiner meinung nach, die beratung zu wünschen übrig. daher recherchiere ich vorher viel zum gewünschten produkt. unvorbereitet geh ich da nicht hin. vorteile sehe ich bei kleinteilen und zubehör, die im askariladen oft günstiger sind. bei hochpreisigeren artikeln lassen die jungs auch mit sich handeln.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich hab früher bei Askari bestellt. Als Kind und Jugendlicher war man halt noch blöd und hatte nicht so den Überblick. Ärger hatten wir so zwar nicht, ausser das sie es bei diversen Bestellungen nicht schafften meinen Namen korrekt zu schreiben...

Hin und wieder bin ich mal in deren Ladengeschäft drin. Es ist der einzige Laden weit und breit der noch Kamasan Wide Gabe Haken verkauft.

Aber der Laden ist spärlich ausgestattet, das meiste ist Müll und die Markenprdoukte sind extrem teuer. Mein Fall ist der Laden absolut nicht.


----------



## Christian1987S (15. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Bei Askari habe ich früher mit meinem Dad bestellt. Seit ich aber daheim ausgezogen bin und wir selten zur selben Zeit Nachschub brauchen bin ich überzeugter Bode Käufer. Schnell, zuverlässig, top !


----------



## Stefan 07 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Genau, da gehe ich auch hin.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Der Kunde ist König???? Jednfalls nicht im Shop in Nauen. Wenn das hier ein Mitarbeiter des Nauener Shops lesen sollte, dann kann er sich ja mal gedanken machen wie man mit Kunden umgeht. Die Verkäufer haben nach meiner Beobachtung kaum einen Schimmer was sie das einem Erzählen und die wollen scheinbar auch nichts mit den Kunden zu tun habe. Ihre lieblingsantwort scheint zu sein, Das haben wir nicht hier, aber ich kann es dir Bestellen. Super sache, dafür brauch ich keine 60 Kilometer zu fahren um mir was Bestellen zu lassen, das kann ich Zuhause auch. Wenn sich überhaupt einer der Angestellten mal dazu herablässt den Kunden nach einer angemessenen Zeit nach seinen Wünschen und Anglerischen Bedürfnissen zu fragen. Was die Shops angeht 5-, was den Versand angeht 4+.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also Versand würde ich eine  2- geben.Hatte die letzten Jahre da etliches bestellt und nie Grund zu moppern.

Waren aber durch die Bank keine Billigexperimente mit fragwürdigem Ausgang sondern eher Zielgerichtete Markenartikel bei stillen "Hau raus" Angeboten .Zuletzt noch 2 Spulen Sufix Performance Braid als (einmaligen?) Sonderposten..nur zufällig drauf gestossen.Egal,der frühe Vogel fängt den Schnapper,der zu unbedarfte Vogel legt sich mit der Katze an.. man sollte schon im Vorfeld genau wissen,was man da ordert.Ansonsten gibts da bessere und preiswertere Anbieter. Punktabzug gibts ganz klar für die Versanddauer und Hermes..unter 4 Tage hatte ich pers.noch nicht.

Ladengeschäfte..nun ja..die unkritische Rustikalfraktion und Unbedarfte Anfänger werden da schon auf ihre Kosten kommen.
Letzere aber wohl nur auf die Kosten(ohne Nutzen) und ersteren reicht für ihre Angelei eh der Teleknüppel und die 0.35er Mono.

Für die "alten"Hasen meist amüsant und traurig zugleich,was da so im Regal steht(viel Halbgares oder wenn brauchbar zu teuer) oder sehr oft auch nicht..nämlich das benötigte.

Und beim Personal wird man manchmal den Eindruck nicht los,das 50% der Kundschaft da weitaus besser über Zweck,Sinn oder Unsinn der Artikel Bescheid wissen als die eigentlich dafür verantwortlichen Fachberater.Ein suboptimal beratener Kunde kauft garantiert nur einmal..

Aber das ist ja heutzutage auch kein Askari typisches Phänomäen.


----------



## dosenelch (20. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibts da bessere und preiswertere Anbieter.




Welche denn?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Welche denn?



Was die Lieferzeit und Auswahl an Markenartikel angeht etliche..Gerlinger,AM,Angeldomäne..und von speziellen Ködershops ala Camo oder Tackledealer mal ganz zu schweigen.Die liefern ja schneller,als man das Zeugs verangeln kann
Und was die Qualität (das meinte ich primär mit "besser" )angeht,sehe ich da die Askari Hausmarkenartikel unter dem Motto Masse statt Klasse..aber es scheint ja immer noch genügend 
Interessenten zu geben?!Zieh mal aus dem Askari Katalog die halbgaren Eigenartikel raus..sooo riesig ist das Angebot dann nicht mehr.

Das Problem der Preisgestaltung betrifft aber fairerweise zugegeben alle Vollsortimenthändler..war zuvor etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.Das Geschäft,wo sämtl.Artikel zum guten Preis angeboten werden gibts nicht..insofern wirst du immer vergleichen müssen.

Macht ja auch Spaß zu stöbern


----------



## Sporry (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich hoffe der Trend geht irgendwann mal wieder zum Fachhändlerkauf anstatt zum Onlinekauf. Auch wenns teurer ist, sie bleiben euch erhalten und müssen nicht die Pforten schliessen aufgrund des ganzen Onlinehandels.
Nur mal so...|uhoh:


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Bevor das passiert, sollte der "Fachhändler" schauen, dass er - wenn er sich schon preislich nicht mit anderen messen kann - das vom Service wieder wett machen....


Und da hapert es auch leider auch gerne. Viele haben damals die Chance verpasst sich ein wenig ein 2. Standbei mit einem Online-Shop zu machen. Die gucken jetzt in die Röhre.....


ich kaufe gerne und viel Online - habe aber auch meine 2 Stammhändler die ich mehrmals im Monat etc. besuche...


----------



## JimiG (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bevor das passiert, sollte der "Fachhändler" schauen, dass er - wenn er sich schon preislich nicht mit anderen messen kann - das vom Service wieder wett machen....
> 
> 
> Und da hapert es auch leider auch gerne. Viele haben damals die Chance verpasst sich ein wenig ein 2. Standbei mit einem Online-Shop zu machen. Die gucken jetzt in die Röhre.....
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so und wenn ich bei meinem Händler vor Ort bin erfahre ich viel über das Beißverhalten, angesagte Köder etc. zur Zeit in meiner Umgebung. Das kann mir kein Onlineshop bieten und eben deshalb kaufe ich dort öfter ein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Sporry schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Trend geht irgendwann mal wieder zum Fachhändlerkauf anstatt zum Onlinekauf. Auch wenns teurer ist, sie bleiben euch erhalten und müssen nicht die Pforten schliessen aufgrund des ganzen Onlinehandels.
> Nur mal so...|uhoh:



Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache dürfte für den kleinen Händler um die Ecke auch in der zunehmenden Spezialisierung der letzten Jahre liegen..früher hattest du halt das schlichte Angelfachgeschäft mit der üblichen Standartauswahl die nahezu jedem gerecht wurde.

Tja..und dann schwappten irgendwann Trends und neue Techniken herüber..ich weiss noch zu gut was es für ein Drama war, seinerzeit eine Spule Carp Dacron von Gardner aus UK zu ordern..sowas gab es hier ja nicht,wohlbemerkt ohne I-NET

Und heute?Du wirst als Kunde aber auch als Händler vom weltweiten Angebot erschlagen.Nur dürfte es für den Kunden einfacher sein..er hat die Wahl.Das hat der kleine(!) Allround Händler von einst nicht mehr so wirklich,schau dir mal die teilw.existierenden Vertriebswege an.Also was tun?Hoffen das der Kunde auch weiterhin mit einem 10er Päckchen Haken plus einer Dose Maden zufrieden ist?Dumm nur,wenn plötzlich welche nach Nippon Wobblern fragen..du kannst ja nicht mal eben dein Sortiment komplett umstellen.

Wenn ich mich mal umschaue,wieviele kleine Läden in den letzten Jahren einfach verschwunden sind..denen ist schlicht der finanzielle Atem ausgegangen..trotz guter Beratung des Altkundenstamms.Aber von denen konnten die heutzutage nicht überleben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Seh ich genau so, das ist der Fluch der Produktvielfalt. Und so groß ist der Markt in D nicht (oder die Zahlungsbereitschaft), das "normale" Händler mal eben diverse Spezialprodukte aufnehmen kann.

Und manche haben dann auch mit ihren Preisen teilweise den Realitätssinn verloren. Mein örtlicher Händler verkauft 7 Owner Drillinge für 10 Euro. Woanders (und keine Billigläden) kosten die dann 7 Euro. Da wendet sich dann irgendwann jeder Stammkunde mal ab.

Ich denke, das Ladensterben ist noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und so groß ist der Markt in D nicht (oder die Zahlungsbereitschaft), das "normale" Händler mal eben diverse Spezialprodukte aufnehmen kann.



Eben..da ist D eher ein Nischenland.
Gestern noch eine Zahl gelesen,die mich echt umgehauen hat..demnach zählt in den USA die Angelbranche zu den zehn grössten Wirtschaftszweigen

Aber selbst wenn der Händler hier in D wollte..er muss ja selbst auch beliefert werden.Denk mal z.B.an die damalige Preisgestaltung von Daiwa D in Bezug auf die Certate.
Bis die hier notgedrungen wach wurden,das es so nicht geht.

Und da hast du recht..das sterben der kleinen ist noch nicht zu Ende.
Für viele mit Herzblut und Service(auch preislich) tut es mir leid..bei anderen nennt man das dann schlicht Marktbereinigung.


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich hab letzten Freitag (da hatte ich bei Kaiserwetter Urlaub) auch wieder so ein Erlebnis und sogar mit Bezug zum Askari Thema ....


Nachdem irgend jemand die Maden vergessen hatte nach dem Angeln in den Kühlschrank zu stellen, brauche ich am Fr neue Maden.


Ein Ort weiter am Angelladen angekommen, traute ich meinen augen nicht. Öffnungszeiten unter der Woche von 17-19Uhr ...okey.


(Ok den laden bereits der Inhaber nebenbei... bzw. seine Frau - aber da wundert mich nicht, wenns den bald nicht megr gibt).


Okey weiter nach OF zum Askari gefahren. Diese waren aber ALLE. Lieferant angeblich am VORTAG nicht gekommen und man erreiche diesen auch nicht (also wenn meine FIX-Sendung nicht ankommt hänge ich spätestens am nxt Morgen am Telefon und der Lieferrant ist ASAP bei mir!). Der VK wollte mir klar machen, dass er noch Pinkis habe - sei ja das selbe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Mit Lieferproblemen hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie zu tun bei Askari...allerdings sind die Mitarbeiter nicht unbedingt die kompetentesten...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der VK wollte mir klar machen, dass er noch Pinkis habe - sei ja das selbe.




Der "Fach" VK da sieht die Fangtechn.Feinheiten halt wohl nicht sooo eng.


----------



## ayron (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ich kann auch noch eine Story reinwerfen 

Ich kaufte mir eine 1.80m 8-32gr Rute von Shimano. Die Rute ist sehr hart und man kann das Gewicht gut ausfischen. Ich fragte nach einer passenden Rolle dazu ,mit der Bemerkung,dass ich auch mal öfters an den Rhein gehe. 

Die Empfehlung 1000er Shimano Nexave......


----------



## Pano (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



ayron schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung 1000er Shimano Nexave......




Und ne 35er Mono drauf...


----------



## Rotauge (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Sporry schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Trend geht irgendwann mal wieder zum Fachhändlerkauf anstatt zum Onlinekauf. Auch wenns teurer ist, sie bleiben euch erhalten und müssen nicht die Pforten schliessen aufgrund des ganzen Onlinehandels.
> Nur mal so...|uhoh:



Die meisten Onlineshops haben ein Fachgeschäft vor Ort. Von wegen die bösen Onlineshops.....


----------



## Franky (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Okey weiter nach OF zum Askari gefahren. Diese waren aber ALLE. Lieferant angeblich am VORTAG nicht gekommen und man erreiche diesen auch nicht (also wenn meine FIX-Sendung nicht ankommt hänge ich spätestens am nxt Morgen am Telefon und der Lieferrant ist ASAP bei mir!). Der VK wollte mir klar machen, dass er noch Pinkis habe - sei ja das selbe.



Ich habe aus einer Hansestadt mitbekommen, dass man in gleichnamigen Laden ebenfalls Out-Of-Köder war, da man augenscheinlich den Saisonstart verschlafen hatte. Dort hat man die Kunden an 2 umliegende Shops verwiesen................


----------



## Sporry (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

So war das ja auch nicht gemeint, ich sehe die Sache blos kritisch. Ich habe mich mit einen Ladenbesitzer unterhalten und er meinte das 50% der Kunden nur noch ins Fachgeschäft gehen, um eine gute Beratung zu bekommen.Danach kaufen sie aber nichts, sondern Sie fahren gleich nach Hause, um online zu bestellen, sofern aber was defekt ist kommen sie wieder ins Geschäft und fragen ob man das Gerät beim Hersteller für sie tauschen könnte.

Soll wohl gängige Praxis sein aber naja wollen wir das mal nicht vertiefen, ist ja jedem seine Entscheidung was er wo und wie macht. Gruß


----------



## Viking23779 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Das ist ja nicht nur das Problem des Angelladens sondern von fast jedem Fachgeschäft. Ist leider so aber das ist der Hohn des weltumreichenden Internet! 


Nimm das Leben nicht zu ernst, du kommst eh nicht lebend raus...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich kann auch noch eine Story reinwerfen
> 
> Ich kaufte mir eine 1.80m 8-32gr Rute von Shimano. Die Rute ist sehr hart und man kann das Gewicht gut ausfischen. Ich fragte nach einer passenden Rolle dazu ,mit der Bemerkung,dass ich auch mal öfters an den Rhein gehe.
> 
> Die Empfehlung 1000er Shimano Nexave......



Deine Venegance?Und..passt daran etwa keine Nexave

Du bist ja pingelig..wohlmöglich schraubst du an eine Shimano Rute  eine Ryobi Rolle.

*duckundweg*


----------



## Purist (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Viking23779 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht nur das Problem des Angelladens sondern von fast jedem Fachgeschäft. Ist leider so aber das ist der Hohn des weltumreichenden Internet!



Erst gingen Fachgeschäfte wegen Ladenketten pleite, dann kamen die Discounter, und inzwischen ist es das böse Internet. Fortschritt verschlafen? Pech gehabt..

Fakt ist: Askari gibt es seit ca. 24 Jahren am Markt, Herr Gerlinger ist z.B. noch länger dabei, bei anderen "Großen" sieht's ähnlich aus. Ich glaube mir ist nur einer bekannt, der quasi aus dem nichts kam, obwohl deren Inhaber gewiss auch Ahnung von der Materie haben, ohne geht's quasi nicht. 

Eine Tatsache ist aber auch, dass es kleinere Läden gibt, die das Internet durchaus als Chance begreifen. Es bietet nämlich 24 Stunden jeden Tag im Jahr mögliche Kundschaft, die fast überall auf der Welt sein kann. Ob die Plattformen wie Ebay nutzen, oder sogar eigene Webshops haben, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, die "Kleinen" bei möglichen Bestellungen in die Wahl einzubeziehen. Die müssen weder schlechter wie die Großen sein, noch haben sie deren Preise (das meine ich in beide Richtungen, manches ist bei denen deutlich teurer, vieles aber sogar billiger). 

Interessant finde ich die "Kleinen" deshalb, weil deren Sortiment eben nicht immer der 08/15 Kram ist, den man bei jedem Großen kaufen kann. Nicht selten gibt's Geschenke zur Bestellung gratis dazu, ohne, dass die groß damit werben würden.


----------



## chris1990 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Also ich kaufe die meisten Sachen beim Bode  weil der bei mir der einzige Angel laden in der Nähe ist bei Askari bestell ich auch mal Sachen sind auch immer rechtzeitig angekommen 

mfg chris


----------



## Nüsser (22. März 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



Sporry schrieb:


> So war das ja auch nicht gemeint, ich sehe die Sache blos kritisch. Ich habe mich mit einen Ladenbesitzer unterhalten und er meinte das 50% der Kunden nur noch ins Fachgeschäft gehen, um eine gute Beratung zu bekommen.Danach kaufen sie aber nichts, sondern Sie fahren gleich nach Hause, um online zu bestellen, sofern aber was defekt ist kommen sie wieder ins Geschäft und fragen ob man das Gerät beim Hersteller für sie tauschen könnte.


 
 Ich bin sicher, sowas gibt es, keine Frage. Wobei m.E. Händleraussagen dazu auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, denn in aller Regel wird der Händler eben überhaupt nicht mitbekommen, ob der Kunde nach der Beratung selbiges Gerät im Netz bestellt, oder evtl. sich auch nicht so überzeugend beraten fühlte und sich vor der Kaufentscheidung vll. noch anderswo eine zweite Meinung holen will.

 Andersrum gibt es gar nicht so selten das Phänomen, dass Leute im Onlineshop meinetwegen 4 verschiedene Ruten bestellen, obwohl sie wissen, dass sie nur eine wollen. Alle vier schön mal in die Hand genommen und "angefühlt", danach gehen 3 von 4 per Widerrufsrecht zurück, Versand in aller Regel noch zu Lasten des Shops. Man sieht, auch die haben ihre kaufmännischen Risiken zu tragen.

 Und wie ja schon gesagt wurde: Nach meiner Wahrnehmung haben zumindest die großen Vollsortimenter alle sowohl Shops vor Ort als auch den Onlineshop.


----------



## HeinzEinz (1. April 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich war vor drei Wochen bei Askari im Geschäft und wollte mir das Forellenkescherset anschauen. Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, war dieses nicht vorrätig. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter wollte es aber unbedingt bestellen obwohl ich sagte, dass ich es nur mal gern begrabbelt hätte; weil der Preis von 13Euro für Kescher und drei Rutenhalter unschlagbar war. Sie bestellten es also für mich, es sollte 8 Tage später kommen.
Am Tag vor Liefertermin erhielt ich den Anruf dass es nicht bei der Lieferung dabei war. Kein Thema bis dahin!

Ich erhielt jedoch keinen Termin oder Anruf dass es eingetroffen ist. Also hab ich da heute angerufen und der freundliche MA sagte dass es schgon seit längerem da sei.
Also ab dahin, Der Beutel vom Set war schon geöffnet und es lag ein Rutenhalter mit V-Auflage, ein Rutenteleskopstange (für Rutenhalter) und ein Kescher drin. Auf meine Frage wo der Rest sei versicherte man mir dass ich da falsche Vorstellungen hätte und da schon mehrere Kunden das Angebot falsch interpretiert hätten. Das Set war in ihren Katalogen und Heftchen nicht zu finden... 
Ich also ab zum Auto, Prospekt geholt und wieder rein ins Geschäft. "Achso ja da fehlt ja was..." Man hat mir keinerlei Angebote gemacht bzgl Preisnachlass oder Warengutschein oder sonstwas. Einzige was es gab, war Geld zurück!
Für so eine große Kette in meinen Augen nicht Kundenorientiert.
 Ich gehe tausendmal lieber zum kleinen Tackle händler wo ich mich mit dem Chef auch übers Angeln unterhalten kann und der mir von manch einem Produkt abrät, nicht weil er Kohle machen will sondern, weil er mich langfristig als Kunden behalten will. Dies scheint bei Askari nicht der Fall zu sein. 

Und zur größten Not gibts ja noch Amazon


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. April 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



HeinzEinz schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich war vor drei Wochen bei Askari im Geschäft und wollte mir das Forellenkescherset anschauen. Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, war dieses nicht vorrätig. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter wollte es aber unbedingt bestellen obwohl ich sagte, dass ich es nur mal gern begrabbelt hätte; weil der Preis von 13Euro für Kescher und drei Rutenhalter unschlagbar war. Sie bestellten es also für mich, es sollte 8 Tage später kommen.
> Am Tag vor Liefertermin erhielt ich den Anruf dass es nicht bei der Lieferung dabei war. Kein Thema bis dahin!
> 
> ...




Was aber auch mit dem Personal vor Ort mehr zu tun haben dürfte.Die Unternehmensführung würde sicherlich ein kleines Gespräch im Pausenraum mit besagtem Mitarbeiter führen wollen.

Wird vielleicht auch ein bisschen zu wenig geschult,aber Askari und Co. immer wegen individueller Fehler verteufeln zu wollen ist Nonsens.

Die gleichen Debatten gibts ja über jeden Textildiscounter und Lebensmitteldiscounter.


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (4. April 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Kleine Frage, hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Askari, aber bestünde dort theoretisch die Möglichkeit das ganze vor Ort zu kaufen, um sich den eventuell anfallenden Versand zu sparen?

Zugegeben, ich könnte auch bei Askari anfragen, aber bin mir sicher das ich hier schneller mit einer Antwort rechnen kann!


----------



## <carp> (13. April 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Hallo
Ich dachte immer wieso bekommt askari auch viel negatives feedback ich hatte doch nie probleme.Bis gestern.Ich hab am mittwoch abend online wieder mal dort bestellt angelschnur taschenlampe und eine neue wathose per blitzlieferung also hätte es am freitag kommen müssen.dann kam es samstag abend aber der paketfahrer musste es wieder mitnehmen weil er kein wechselgeld dabei hatte.Die bestellung hab ich storniert.Da bestell ich nie wieder.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*

Ist nicht ganz richtig. 24h Service bedeutet nur das die Ware innerhalb dieser Zeit raus geht (wenn man bis 12 oder so bestellt hat) und nicht das diese innerhalb 24h eintrifft. Das mit dem Wechselgeld ist ärgerlich...hatte ich letztens auch. Komisch das die Fahrer kein Wechselgeld dabei haben.


----------



## macman (13. April 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



KleinesSchneiderl schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Askari, aber bestünde dort theoretisch die Möglichkeit das ganze vor Ort zu kaufen, um sich den eventuell anfallenden Versand zu sparen?
> 
> Zugegeben, ich könnte auch bei Askari anfragen, aber bin mir sicher das ich hier schneller mit einer Antwort rechnen kann!


  Hi 
  Wenn du nachfragst sagen sie ja, aber vergiss es wenn Du es dringend brauchst! Die einzelnen Läden bekommen nur einmal die Woche eine Lieferung (ob Deine dabei ist?) Oft Schauen die Mitarbeiter erst Tage später danach was mitgekommen ist oder nicht. Hinzukommt das laut Mitarbeiter nicht alle Aktionen Sprich %% nur Online gelten und nicht in den Läden. 

  Wenn Du Zeit und Geduld hast mach es so sparst Du Versand aber pass auf, ob Die Rabatt-Aktionen auch in den Läden gilt. Sonst Zahlst Du drauf. 

  [FONT=&quot]In der Hauptfiliale ist es genauso wenn Du Glück hast ist es Da[/FONT]


----------



## HSV1887 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Askari der Kunde ist König...*



<carp> schrieb:


> dann kam es samstag abend aber der paketfahrer musste es wieder mitnehmen weil er kein wechselgeld dabei hatte.Die bestellung hab ich storniert.Da bestell ich nie wieder.



Und inwiefern ist das die Schuld von Askari??? ;+


----------

